# Rate the photo above you



## Compaq

Maybe we'll be able to get a nice, long thread.... maybe even longer than SabrinaO's threads :lmao: The last one clocked in on over 8 pages, I believe 

I'll start with a picture I took not long too ago. I thought it was sort of funny. I was out practising panning, and got this relatively sharp shot of an electric vehicle with an old man inside  Straight out of the camera.





IMG_7362 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Netskimmer

Rate how exactly? What are the criteria for determining the rating?


----------



## Compaq

On a scale from 1-10, and a short sentence, perhaps... Followed by a photo of your own  nothing too serious, let it be a fun way for some c&c.


----------



## gsgary

Are non beginners allowed ?


----------



## Netskimmer

It looks like a good example of a panning shot to me, with an amusing  subject. I would almost expect to see a giant wind-up key sticking out  of the back. I think the only problem would be that car should be more  to the right as if it were driving into the frame. I give it an 8.

Here is mine, it's the signing of the U.S. Declaration of Independence depicted on the back of a $2 bill.


----------



## johnh2005

Crisp shot of a crisp bill.  Good color.  8.


----------



## Josh66

I'll give it a 7.  I deducted a few because I don't find birds particularly interesting, but then I added some because the horizon is level and focus looks good for what I assume is a hard to focus shot.





07021104 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## marmots

pshh
weren't getting enough views in the forum games section so you moved it to here?


ok ill play
5
because i know you can do better


----------



## Josh66

OK, I was going to wait longer before posting another one of mine - but that one is just too funny.

6 1/2 (maybe 7), because on the one hand, it just looks like a snap shot, but on the other hand - it's pretty funny and original.




04251120 by  J E, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

5 just cause i feel it's kinda cheesy.


----------



## willis_927

I'll give this one a 7.5/10, seems a bit soft and I would like to see some catch lights in the dogs eyes


----------



## Destin

7/10, I'm not a fan of how blown out the background is. Just Personal Preference on that though. 

Here's mine:


----------



## gsgary

7.5/10 i would like to see less above the rider and more below with the ground showing to show a bit better how high he is


----------



## Compaq

I really like this image. Nice warm light from dogs and horses. It looks like there's a hole in the sky that lets down a small ring of light onto the field. Lovely look of the guy with the pipe  Also, one dog's looks to be scratching a horse's behind  One thing that bothers me a bit is that horse or person on the left side of the frame.
8.9/10




IMG_0699 edit by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## SNBniko

I like the expression and the 3/4 angle.  I don't like the I can see up the nostril (though it kind of adds to the funny face) and how his hair is cut off on the left side.  7.5/10


----------



## SNBniko

Question for gsgary real quick... what foxhunt uses bloodhounds?  Most use foxhounds, they have more stamina generally.  Very interesting picture!  =)


----------



## gsgary

SNBniko said:


> Question for gsgary real quick... what foxhunt uses bloodhounds?  Most use foxhounds, they have more stamina generally.  Very interesting picture!  =)



Cheers this is the hunt i was shooting Four Shires Bloodhounds


----------



## gsgary

SNBniko said:


> I like the expression and the 3/4 angle.  I don't like the I can see up the nostril (though it kind of adds to the funny face) and how his hair is cut off on the left side.  7.5/10




I'm not sure what you were going for on this shot, but i think you were trying to show the muscles and veins, try shooting it again at f8 and a bit wider without saddle and reins take a look at probably the best horse photographer Tim Flach and go to portfolio, Equus
5/10 room for improvement

I like this thread, i'm going to keep it animals


----------



## SNBniko

Gsgary:  I like some of his stuff, but other is either awkward or lit funny.  Some is rather brutally photoshopped as well to get the pure black background.  (I understand he had a backdrop, but it's still obvious.)  I'm more of a Robert Vavra girl, minus the 'fading into the lavender' field crap.  

And very cool foxhunt!  

I'll leave the next rating to someone else then I'll jump back in.  =)


----------



## kundalini

SNBniko said:


> I'll leave the next rating to someone else then I'll jump back in. =)


You should just jump right in.

Gaz: 8/10. I would like more detail in the shadow side of the face.


Keeping with the animal theme.....


----------



## SNBniko

LOVE the color and detail.  I can't decide if I like the crack in the deck going across the picture or not... on one hand it is a little distracting, on the other it is adding a bit of movement and depth.  Love the depth of field here too.  9/10

The snapping turtle says 'Do you like my gravel hat?':






(LORD ALMIGHTY this momma was mean.  I was trying to move her so she didn't get run over, and I about lost 3 fingers in the process haha)


----------



## Robin Usagani

I give it a 7.  The composition isnt interesting enough.


----------



## gsgary

I will give that a 7/10 i like the position of the wings, not many coming to play
A quick shot i did tonight of one of my bikes


----------



## joealcantar

I like the lines on this (so posted an image with nice lines) , but wish it was lit a little better.  7/10.  That about a 600cc ?
-




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## willis_927

I like the shot, and a nice looking model. A little bit soft, so i'll give it an 8/10

I had a newborn shoot lined up last weekend, and the ended up no showing, so since I had all the lights and stuff out, I fooled around and took this shot. Not much to it, but Eric Church is a kick ass country artist!


----------



## mommyphotog

Love the detail. Would love to see a full body shot of this horse with the sun hitting it like it is. 7




054b by bettylou0329, on Flickr

This is my husband and son two days after my husband got home after a 4 month long training (military).


----------



## Ron Evers

Methinks it has far more meaning to you than other viewers, a 4.


----------



## Destin

9/10. Nice job Ron! I love the color and the DOF on this shot!


----------



## themanofosu

sorry to say destin but i am really a pure noob, so my c+c probably wont mean much. but in all honesty, i love water! in with the reflection, i think its pretty unique. but for me its too centered and too straight on, but thats just my style, so its kinda boring for me. maybe im wrong. 6/10


----------



## TCD photography

3.5/10  I like the idea, but the bee, which I'm assuming is your subject, is out of focus


.


----------



## iNick

4/10. This shot kind of seems like an accident to me. the power lines are ugly and the oof car is quite distracting.


----------



## Proteus617

Subject correctly exposed, needs a bit more DOF to bring out the detail in the wing cases.  Points sutracted because taking macros of the ass end of a katydid is just plain weird. 6 out of 10.


----------



## gsgary

joealcantar said:


> I like the lines on this (so posted an image with nice lines) , but wish it was lit a little better.  7/10.  That about a 600cc ?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Shoot well, Joe




No 1000cc


----------



## marmots

6.5/10, it has some nice lines leading me up and down the image, however there are some very distracting elements, and there's some dirt on it


----------



## kundalini

10 for the cuteness factor, but must deduct 1 point for the distracting foreground foliage and another 4 for the man-made item it is sleeping on. I'm also adding two points for the sharp focus and nice fur detail. Result: 7/10


----------



## Noxire

@kundalini
9/10 

Awesome shot!, a little dark on the shadow-side though.


----------



## cletusjermal

overall nice shot. The sky is blown out though. I like the color of the foreground though. I cant tell in the upper middle.  Is that sun rays?  7/10

Ill keep the landscape going.


----------



## skwty

I am a noob here but I like the b/w and am always a fan of trees.  the photo is super deep and i give it a 9/10.


----------



## gsgary

I'm sorry but i'm going to give this 4/10 all because of the settings you used, Shutter priority, 1/3200, F5, ISO1000. Aperture priority @F8 Iso100 in portrait orientation would have been much better
Keeping it dogs


----------



## skwty

thanks for the quick tips!


----------



## TCD photography

gsgary said:


> I'm sorry but i'm going to give this 4/10 all because of the settings you used, Shutter priority, 1/3200, F5, ISO1000. Aperture priority @F8 Iso100 in portrait orientation would have been much better
> Keeping it dogs



8/10.  It's a good shot overall, but it would be better if the dogs were looking more at you/the camera.


----------



## gsgary

skwty said:


> thanks for the quick tips!



No problem, shutter priority is good for movement as in motorsport and panning the shot, any ball game or portraits aperture priority is better (if your a bigginer) because your camera will always give the fastest shutter speed for given aperture if shutter speed is not fast enough up your ISO, if you shoot say football in shutter priority and you want to freeze the action  and choose 1/1000 your lens may not be able to open the aperture wide enough for correct exposure


----------



## joealcantar

Nice catch on the bee, but believe the lizard would love to have him for lunch. 7/10. 
-




-
Shoot Well, Joe


----------



## gsgary

It look a bit soft Joe due to shutter speed and focal length you used 6/10
keeping it 4 legs


----------



## willis_927

nice crisp shot gary. Hmmm tough one on the rating. I am going to go with a very solid 9/10


----------



## Ryan L

@Willis, I am giving it a 5/10. I feel like the mom doesnt belong in the shot, and the child is too centered. lots of distractions (green shirt behind the fence, blown highlights). A good and bad thing, it makes me want to see what she is looking at...guessing small animal, but I think a different pespective would have been better.


----------



## Josh66

6.5.  I think it needs a little more space on the bottom (that would be pretty easy to add), and the moon looks shopped in...  I think maybe it would look better if you moved the boarder to the other side of the frame, and the moon as well (upper right corner).  All of that would be pretty easy to do with that solid black background...





07041102 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

7/10 Like the idea, but looks like it lost focus on the bottom left...think I'd have preferred it all sharp.




Annie at Bookstart day 2011 bc sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Destin

It's sharp, and the exposure is good. Don't like the hair in the face though, and I wish it was in color due to the face paint. 7/10






^"Street" photo taken at a carnival earlier today. Happy Independence Day to the American's out there!


----------



## Compaq

That one I like. Love his beard! I wish those two oof people weren't there, they're a bit distracting, methinks. 7/10




IMG_8315 edit by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

Notice how I've really underlined the meaning of this photo with effective use of lines - pay extra attention to the light line... Also, spent about 30 minutes on cloning something out on the right.


----------



## marmots

i like your "cloning" method, however even with the line its hard to see what exactly the "focus" of this image is just because of how dark it is
notice my effective use of quotation marks it really draws out the meaning here
6/10


----------



## Cfitz

I love the light and the cat's expression. I don't really see much wrong with the photo apart from the background and the couch. I'll say 8/10


----------



## ottor

First impression - "There's nothing here of interest..." - Then, I find that I can't stop looking at it.. Nice reflection, sharpness in the forground, and color.. Have to have a 7.625/10... Nice shot!


----------



## Ron Evers

An interesting shot in that you can see the origin of the stream up the hill but it is too centered & you may have been able to remove the haze on the hill with a polarizing filter.  6/10.







On my belly for this one.


----------



## joealcantar

Cool insect, what is it?  Looks like a fun subject. 7/10  





-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Ron Evers

joealcantar said:


> Cool insect, what is it?  Looks like a fun subject. 7/10
> Shoot well, Joe



It is a type of solitary wasp that does not sting but I cannot remember the name.


----------



## weilkevin

Very cool. I like how the style of the photo goes with the cuteness/fluffiness of the bird....Very technical I know....

Sticking with the bird theme. Here is one of my favorite roosters, Tsunami =)


----------



## lyonsroar

Clipped off the top of the comb, needs portrait orientation.  Decent exposure.  5/10.




UWA by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## weilkevin

I like this. Being a beginner, its nice getting some constructive criticisms...even if it is painful haha

I'm not a huge fan of car photos so I'm not going to rate it but I do enjoy the horizon in the background =)


----------



## fokker

Quite a cool shot and I like the misty background, but the cow needs more light on it. A little bit of fill flash would have been appropriate here. 6/10


----------



## lyonsroar

weilkevin said:


> I'm not a huge fan of car photos so I'm not going to rate it but I do enjoy the horizon in the background =)



The whole point of the thread is to rate the picture...if you're not going to rate it, why post?  If you don't like the one above you you wait until someone else rates the one you don't like and then you rate the next one...


FOKKER,

I like the silhoette type idea, but I think it needs a little bit more light to really make sure people know it's a human.  It took me a second to figure out what I was looking at.
6/10




baby_composite by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## weilkevin

Yowza....nice welcome for the newcomer....

just trying to keep the thread moving, feel free to comment on previous pics if you want.


----------



## Vtec44

weilkevin said:


> Yowza....nice welcome for the newcomer....
> 
> just trying to keep the thread moving, feel free to comment on previous pics if you want.



Bull sh*t.  You wanted people to rate your picture but didn't even bother to spend the time and rate others.  If you can't give it a rating, wait for another picture.  Great way to introduce yourself to the forum...

Lyonsroar,

I'm not a pro at taking people's picture but it looks like it needs a bit of contrast and sharper focus 7/10.

darn I have no pix to post so here's one... lol


----------



## lyonsroar

weilkevin said:


> Yowza....nice welcome for the newcomer....
> 
> just trying to keep the thread moving, feel free to comment on previous pics if you want.



Nice first post. 
You'll find this forum likes it when people contribute rather than just posting their own pictures for critique (or ego stroking.)

WELCOME!


Lyonsroar:

Decent shot.  I wish the surroundings were more controlled. I wish you wouldn't have turned up the de-noise so much, but I realize the grain was pretty bad.  I like the crop better than the full shot.  Well done getting that in focus at f2!  I know you don't do much (read; any) people shooting.
8.5/10


EDIT:
Vtec:
I like the symmetry in the scene, but I'm not sure what the nickel has to do with it.  I might try a higher f# for a deeper DOF.  It seems to fall off by the second gun.  Nice exposure though.
8/10




Shelby by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## patrick0294

Alright im a n00b so this wont be any valuble CnC but, I like the colors and everything blends well and is in sharp focus. 8/10




100% straight from the camera


----------



## weilkevin

.....guess this isn't the community for me....

nice guns by the way...very interesting....10/10 for sure...


----------



## lyonsroar

patrick0294 said:


> Alright im a n00b so this wont be any valuble CnC but, I like the colors and everything blends well and is in sharp focus. 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% straight from the camera


 Not sure which photo you're critiquing but the one you're supposed to critique/ rate (mine, Shelby) is a black and white.  So the colors comment doesn't make any sense.

I love a good drag race.  Seems to be well shot given the race track/ dusk conditions.  9/10



weilkevin said:


> .....guess this isn't the community for me....
> 
> nice guns by the way...very interesting....10/10 for sure...



buh bye.  Stick to Facebook.


----------



## Timoris

*patrick0294


*

I like the way the colours cut through the darkness, the duality could be improved with some balancing in lightroom 7.999/10


----------



## Robin Usagani

I love the geometry.  I give it 8.125.


----------



## Timoris

Schwet

OOOOOO

Like the softness, it's ... creamy. 8.5/10


----------



## patrick0294

Timoris said:


> *patrick0294
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I like the way the colours cut through the darkness, the duality could be improved with some balancing in lightroom 7.999/10


could you point me twords a tutorial? I dont quite get what your trying to say. Excuse my newbiness :/

Really interesting and it caught my eye, I cant tell what the object is though (my closest guess is some sort of skull). I like the shadow also 8/10


----------



## fokker

Not really a clear subject, distracting out-of-focus heads, generally underexposed. I give you 3/10.


----------



## Timoris

fokker

I like my bacon crispy.

7/10

But in reality, the offset of the image is a little distracting, I would have given more D.O.F.


----------



## westerngirl14

Nice clear shot. I like how the cut glass of the water glass stands out so sharp and reflective, and the shadow it casts is amazing. Yet I'm not sure what the tin foil looking stuff on the left is. Explain? 8/10






[/IMG]


----------



## Josh66

8.  I like that one a lot.  I would like it more if you couldn't see the horizon.




Tracie 3 by J E, on Flickr

(damnit...  There's a few dust spots on that one...)


----------



## Timoris

Jeep,

Dust spots? I thought it was my screen.
Candid. The Right eye is darker and it is a little distracting, nice duality but it makes me wonder what it would have been like with a soft, diffused, fill flash.

Interesting and Pondering /10 

west - I used f/22, 1 sec exposer at ISO 100.
The tinfoil is a tin foil koi (fish)


----------



## jmurphy

I'm not the best at critiquing, but I'll give it a try.I really like all the lines and patterns but find the top quarter a little distracting.  My eyes keep getting drawn to that part of the image.  Maybe that's the intent? 8/10




Pemaquid Pt Stairs by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

This one is not working for me, don't like the new conduit with the old stairs i can also see where the flash fired 4.5/10
I will keep the curved theme going


----------



## AUZambo

I like the green, almost transparent nature of the wave. Seeing the mist off the top of the wave is cool too. It would probably be more interesting if you were on the other end of the wave so you're shooting into the tunnel created by the crest, but you shoot what you can! I say 7/10.

Here's one I shot recently...not my favorite, but thought I'd share it anyway:


----------



## oldmacman

I like the idea of this shot. Nice, calm tonal range and the subject matter is ok. IMO, two things are working against you: 1) the iron work is in focus before the leaf. If the leaf were in this area, it would be more clear as the subject matter. The dark circle in the top middle steals attention especially with the spokes of the iron leading to it. 7/10


----------



## bigred7078

Nice looking couple, however there just doesn't seem to be anything striking about the picture. 7/10


----------



## marmots

cute dog however i would have had a higher f stop
the dogs in focus eye is too dark, and the other one is oof
my eye is drawn more to the center of his face between the eyes
and the white balance is a little too blue
6.5/10


----------



## DyeMyEyes

3/10 Grainy. Obvious. Not a fan of the comp.


----------



## marmots

DyeMyEyes said:


> 3/10 Grainy. Obvious. Not a fan of the comp.



it was something that i took off of a friends Facebook, and edited for fun as kind of a joke


----------



## westerngirl14

DyeMyEyes - I'm gonna give it a 7/10. Nice subject (I must admit I'm a sucker for horses!) but the composition seems a little off. Too much dead space above the horses ears. Also would like to see a little catch light in the eye. But nice picture! The tongue adds a nice playful touch.






[/IMG]


----------



## MWG

7.5/10

Nice exposure, decent composition, overall nice shot.

This capture was more about the texture than anything for me, thats the reason i felt cutting it off didn't ruin the shot for me, imo. I should have stopped it down a bit though.




107-1 by tfunit, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Way too busy, eye wanders looking for a subject.  5/10


----------



## kundalini

i wish you could stretch the right edge of the frame to get the gentleman a bit closer to a thirds mark.  I sense drama, whether good or bad, it's hard to tell, but the woman is certainly captivated with his words.  The emotional intrigue scores a 10, but unfortunately the image only gets 6/10 for me.


Staying with people........


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I give that an 8/10.
So much to love. The "GUYS", the American Beef sign...the Jack Nicholson look alike...

I wish the foreground guy wasn't as blurry, but, you know...


*The Artist, his Art, and it's Audience

*


----------



## gsgary

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I give that an 8/10.
> So much to love. The "GUYS", the American Beef sign...the Jack Nicholson look alike...
> 
> I wish the foreground guy wasn't as blurry, but, you know...



Where's your bloody photo then :x


----------



## Robin Usagani

Hmm.. bitter didnt get the memo how to play this game.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I give that an 8/10.
> So much to love. The "GUYS", the American Beef sign...the Jack Nicholson look alike...
> 
> I wish the foreground guy wasn't as blurry, but, you know...
> 
> 
> *The Artist, his Art, and it's Audience
> 
> *



 I had a customer, so I hit reply to reserve my spot. Dbags.


----------



## westerngirl14

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I give that an 8/10.
> So much to love. The "GUYS", the American Beef sign...the Jack Nicholson look alike...
> 
> I wish the foreground guy wasn't as blurry, but, you know...
> 
> 
> *The Artist, his Art, and it's Audience
> 
> *



From my beginners eye , I give this 9/10. Nice sharp clear depiction of the artist. Also appreciate the look on the "audience" 's face. But the bright spot of color in the background (red car?) draws my eye there, as does the big empty top right.






[/IMG]


----------



## gsgary

I think Bitter should get an infraction for his behavior, i got one last week


----------



## kundalini

For Gary.......

YouTube - &#x202a;just for laughs yellow card football&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

I like the composition & lighting. It's out of focus. A bit bit cliche.... 6/10


----------



## cdimitric

8/10. i feel like those colors couldve been more vibrant. but its a nice shot. i love how the water is dripping from its beak. http://www.flickr.com/photos/64830089@N07/5903764138/

im new to this forum and to photography. this was on my gfs camera. (not the best) but lemme just say that newport beach, ca is a GREAT place for some great shots..


----------



## willis_927

4/10. Not a big fan of the angle, annnnddd having to click the link probably brings you down a point or 2.


----------



## Cfitz

Over exposed arm and dress and too much empty space above the head. I like the composition though. 6/10


----------



## iNick

Excellent focus and exposure is good. Ideally i'd like to see it fill more of the frame.... 8/10


----------



## lyonsroar

^Boring subject matter (to me) but nice exposure. I would like to see this in an HDR version...
7.9999999/10




IMG_6829 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Subject, car or building? 4/10


----------



## TCD photography

8.5/10.  I really like this shot!  One tiny nitpick: was it a warm day?   If so, I would prefer a slightly warmer look, but that's just my  opinion.


----------



## lyonsroar

Just a sky?  No horizon except the tippy top of the trees and power lines?  A sky rarely captures attention.
3/10


Missouri River Flood 2011
Taken near Craig, Missouri. I-29 near the bottom of the frame, the Missouri River flood is the water you see in the near distance.




Missouri River Flood 2011 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## rnpereira

I`m still a noob, but I think the road would be better in middle. I`d give a 6/10

Here`s mine:


----------



## lyonsroar

rnpereira said:


> I`m still a noob, but I think the road would be better in middle. I`d give a 6/10



Hold on, lemme go stand in the middle of HWY 59 so I can get the picture.  I'm sure the truckers will understand...

One of the harder things to photograph.  Difficult to get the wings looking like that.  I think it needs to be cropped closer though.

7.9/10.

Another view of the Missouri River




Missouri River Flood 2011 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## TCD photography

Tad under exposed, but still a good shot. 8/10.  Not sure how close you are zoomed in, but did you get a closer picture of the flood, perhaps with a reflection?


----------



## kundalini

This is a nearly a nice 2/3 mask, although pushing it a bit since the far eye is close to breaking the plane.  Neither eye is in a power point causing not enough room of the right edge of the frame for him to breathe.  Hot spots on the nose and specular highlights on the silver pieces.  Main light set too low (9 o'clock).  From the portraits of late, I'm giving this a 7/10.


----------



## ulrichsd

EDIT: It took me too long too post so here's my feedback on 2 photos ago. _7/10 Nice exposure, a bit warm as the skin tone quite red on my monitor looking sunburned. But I think you captured nice emotion in the eyes. Maybe cropped just a bit too tight for my tastes.
_
For the image above: 8/10 Its a good shot. Love the boy's expression, but it gets a little lost down in the bottom left corner, I'd prefer to have seen both subjects more to the left of the frame. Great color and contrast.





185mm f/5 @ 1/100 ISO 200 w/CPL


I know that the rating on some are subjective to reviewer and the style they enjoy. I've found that I've really liked a few that didn't get the best score, so I was thinking I'd go back and add my "like" to a few of the ones I've enjoyed (select like regarding the image posted, not the feedback). Just a thought.


----------



## lyonsroar

ulrichsd said:


> Ok, I'll play (page 8).  7/10  Nice exposure, a bit warm as the skin tone quite red on my monitor looking sunburned.  But I think you captured nice emotion in the eyes.  Maybe cropped just a bit too tight for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the rating on some are subjective to reviewer and the style they enjoy.  I've found that I've really liked a few that didn't get the best score, so I was thinking I'd go back and add my "like" to a few of the ones I've enjoyed (select like regarding the image posted, not the feedback).  Just a thought.



I suspect there are many people in here that are merely plucking a score from midair and posting it so that they can post their own picture.


The iconic duck shot.  Nothing really to make it stand out among the droves of similar shots.  Not as sharp as I would like either.  Almost look like a greenish color cast, probably due to the water.
5/10





IMG_6133 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Not in focus, no room to swim into.  4/10


----------



## ulrichsd

lyonsroar said:


> I suspect there are many people in here that are merely plucking a score from midair and posting it so that they can post their own picture.



Scores are subjective from one person to another.  I posted my honest feedback and hope it was helpful to the above posters.  Isn't everyone posting a score so they can post their own picture, I thought that was the point of this thread?

Nice image, btw.


----------



## lyonsroar

ulrichsd said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect there are many people in here that are merely plucking a score from midair and posting it so that they can post their own picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scores are subjective from one person to another.  I posted my honest feedback and hope it was helpful to the above posters.  Isn't everyone posting a score so they can post their own picture, I thought that was the point of this thread?
> 
> Nice image, btw.
Click to expand...


Indeed, but when a poster is posting BS critique, just basically putting words down for the sake of taking up space and then drawing a number from a hat (so to speak) there is no meaningful anything going around.  It turns into one of those FlickR "Comment on my Stream" groups where the most meaningful comment you get is "nice exposure."

Ron,

I see nothing of real interest in this photo.  It is well exposed, but it honestly looks like a tourist snapshot from a typical "on-the-ground" perspective.  6/10 (because it's still well exposed)

Little bit more artsy on this one:




IMG_6157-2 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Lyon got in between.  Re. bridge shot: landscape would be more appropriate because you are cutting off the stays to the right.  6/10


----------



## lyonsroar

Ron Evers said:


> Lyon got in between.  Re. bridge shot: landscape would be more appropriate because you are cutting off the stays to the right.  6/10



nvr mind.


----------



## ulrichsd

lyonsroar said:


> Indeed, but when a poster is posting BS critique, just basically putting words down for the sake of taking up space and then drawing a number from a hat (so to speak) there is no meaningful anything going around. It turns into one of those FlickR "Comment on my Stream" groups where the most meaningful comment you get is "nice exposure."



I assumed your were referring to my feedback with your comment since it was under my post, but then reread what I wrote about not agreeing with all the scores and figure you are making a general comment.

Thanks for the feedback. I like the backgrounds btw, but agree with Ron that I'd prefer landscape orientation (for the first one).


----------



## kundalini

Alright lyonsroar, you've been rated so I'll just post another photo to get us back on track.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

As per how it goes on TPF...(lyon, I love your shot in #113 and think it works well as is)


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

The vignette brings nothing to the table. It would look better without. It's composed well, sharp and I dig the lighting. 7.234745535/10






Edit: That was meant for lyonsroar.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

May I make a suggestion, from a Schwetty game?

Immediately post your claim to rate an image, then go back edit your rating and image in. Might stop some confusion.

Schwetty, you should revive your game! It was fun, but no one played.


----------



## kundalini

TwoTwoLeft said:


> The vignette brings nothing to the table. It would look better without.


Here I go.... sorry fellows.   There is no vignette added to the fishermen..


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

kundalini said:


> TwoTwoLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vignette brings nothing to the table. It would look better without.
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go.... sorry fellows.   There is no vignette added to the fishermen..
Click to expand...


Everyone posted at once, read the edit...


----------



## Robin Usagani

That game is full of FAIL.  I am brewing another game.  Just wait.  You better play!



Bitter Jeweler said:


> May I make a suggestion, from a Schwetty game?
> 
> Immediately post your claim to rate an image, then go back edit your rating and image in. Might stop some confusion.
> 
> Schwetty, you should revive your game! It was fun, but no one played.


----------



## westerngirl14

Two Two Left: I'm always a sucker for boat pictures and I really like this one, though to me it looks like a blurring effect was photo shopped in after the picture was taken,and that throws me off. My eye is drawn to the tall palm tree in the foreground, but it's not the subject, apparently, because of being so out of focus. Nice lighting though, and you really caught the "feel" of that day. Makes me want to get out on the water again....

okay for my picture: a young native Honduran boy high in a mountain indian village, selling corn husk flowers. It really kills me how I chopped off his toes in the picture but I guess rate it for what its worth. 






[/IMG]


----------



## Robin Usagani

TwoTwoLeft said:


>



The T/S make the boat look like miniature so I give it a 1







Just kidding  haha..  I like it.  I give it 8.  Almost like looking at a godzilla movie.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

See how my suggestion would have helped here?


----------



## Robin Usagani

the next person can rate 2 photos at once.


----------



## westerngirl14

Schwetty, looks like we goofed up there... rating the same photo. ooops.. haha okay I'll rate yours and repost mine. 

I give yours a full 10/10. That's a truly spectacular picture, the lighting couldn't be better, to me. Nice shot of a going extinct creature! Powerful.

and mine again:





[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I fear exponential out of controls.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Wow.. a 10...  I would like to thank my Mom.  You are my inspiration mom!  My dad for giving me a t1i for my bday and got me hooked in photography.  Thank you dad!  Last but not least, TPF members.  Thank you very much.


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I fear exponential out of controls.


Not really.  Within a post or two we should be able to get back on track,....................................... if Scwetty finally goes to sleep.


----------



## DaKrchn

I'm new at this, just got a camera for graduation so please be as critical as possible, but include some tips if possible.


----------



## Destin

DaKrchn said:


> I'm new at this, just got a camera for graduation so please be as critical as possible, but include some tips if possible.



Honestly, it just doesn't pop. I didn't even notice the bee until I looked at the photo a second time. Try zooming in closer next time, or doing something to CLEARLY show what the main subject is. Overall 5/10. Good exposure technically, just doesn't catch my eye. 

Mine:


----------



## Netskimmer

I like the whole angels and ray of sunlight thing but the image looks a bit noisy. ISO 800 is a bit high, a wider aperture or longer exposure may have worked better.
7/10


----------



## Robin Usagani

I feel like you either have to crop wide or crop tight.  Your photo is in the middle.  I would just take a pic of the headlight, the emblem, hood ornament.  I feel like you are trying to show too much and not interesting enough.  I give this one a 5/10.  I will keep it automotive.  Same car different color, and different year.  Im not 100% sure though because im not that familiar with american oldies.


----------



## Destin

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> I like the whole angels and ray of sunlight thing but the image looks a bit noisy. ISO 800 is a bit high, a wider aperture or longer exposure may have worked better.
> 7/10



Shot at f2.8, and around 1/60th of a second, at 200mm on my 70-200. Iso 800 was neccesary, and unfortunately my d80 doesn't handle it well. But I honestly don't mind the noise in this instance. It doesn't detract from the image like it normally would.


----------



## Cfitz

I like the panning done here and the focus is spot on. The colours are also nice, although I feel the car is too small in the frame. There's too much space above and below it. I'll give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I give it an 8 out of 10. The only thing I'm not really crazy about is the amount of empty water below the sunset. I feel like maybe this would look better in landscape orientation.




170006_1779228761166_1252800005_2285459_6194146_o by SHerren88, on Flickr


----------



## westerngirl14

It's a nice photo. But I'm only going to give it a 6/10 because nothing truly stands out about it to me. Just another close up flower shot, and it looks over saturated. But the composition is nice.






[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

But it's red!


----------



## Sammie_Lou

westerngirl14 said:


> It's a nice photo. But I'm only going to give it a 6/10 because nothing truly stands out about it to me. Just another close up flower shot, and it looks over saturated. But the composition is nice.



Thanks for the constructive feedback! 



> But it's red!



Actually, if you're talking about my flower, it was more of a magenta color. lol That one was taken with my P&S last summer.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Since no one else is jumping in, I guess I'll keep playing...(keeping in mind here that I'm a total noob who has been at this for less than a month...) I like the image and the warm colors, but I wish I could see some more detail in the foreground. I give it a 7/10. 




133490_1782549564184_1252800005_2293208_1034410_o by SHerren88, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

I give it a 5. Not enough action. The person needs to get shot or shooting.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Schwettylens said:


> I give it a 5. Not enough action. The person needs to get shot or shooting.



Haha trust me! She got shot! And so did I, multiple times, in the process of taking those pics. In woodsball, the action is hard to get, though...most of the time, you don't see the players as they're shooting. They're hiding behinds all sorts of barriers. It's definitely a different kind of game to photograph. Can I ask for your critique on the photo, minus the "not enough action" thing?? I mean, the composition and all that jazz??


----------



## westerngirl14

Schwettylens said:


> I give it a 5. Not enough action. The person needs to get shot or shooting.




First of all, I really like this photo (Guess I can truly appreciate it, being a farm kid myself!) The subject is adorable, and so clearly in focus. The barn adds a nice background touch, too. Not in focus enough to be the subject, but hinting at the setting of this picture, and adding depth. 
What I don't like is the large orange/yellow object the child appears to be sitting (standing?) in. What is it? It's distracting. I rate this 7.5/10

and my photo. Not usually a fan of reducing color saturation, but for this one I did...





[/IMG]


----------



## Robin Usagani

over exposed skin, blown background. You needed a flash. I have to give you really low pt.. a 3.5.

To explain the orange thingy.


----------



## kundalini

4/10. Messed up an opportunity to have the red, white & blue theme carry through with the carts.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I give it 9/10. To make it 10/10 I think you need to change the hue of the green grass to make it look like the other side. I think the green hurts your image. Nice image, looks like something i see on calendars.  To keep old house look theme here it is.  White border doesnt show very well on this website.


----------



## kundalini

Just to clarify... the other side is heavily ladened with fallen autumn leaves.  My position was on the grassy knoll.  And no, I'm not in Dallas.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Schwettylens said:


> I give it 9/10. To make it 10/10 I think you need to change the hue of the green grass to make it look like the other side. I think the green hurts your image. Nice image, looks like something i see on calendars.  To keep old house look theme here it is.  White border doesnt show very well on this website.



The grass is always greener on the other side...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Hah OK.  Just feel like the grass is too green on your side.  Looks like someone fertilized and mowed the lawn or something


----------



## Robin Usagani

Unless you are my neighbor, you will be seeing my lawn LOL



Sammie_Lou said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it 9/10. To make it 10/10 I think you need to change the hue of the green grass to make it look like the other side. I think the green hurts your image. Nice image, looks like something i see on calendars. To keep old house look theme here it is. White border doesnt show very well on this website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is always greener on the other side...
Click to expand...


----------



## subscuck

kundalini said:


> My position was on the grassy knoll.  And no, I'm not in Dallas.



Maybe not today, but what about Nov. 22, 1963? Hmmm?


----------



## Ron Evers

First thing that struck me was the fact it is a LITTLE off level, the surveyor in me.  Secondly, the vignette takes away from the image for me.  7/10


----------



## Tigertail

Ron Evers said:


> First thing that struck me was the fact it is a LITTLE off level, the surveyor in me.  Secondly, the vignette takes away from the image for me.  7/10



I would rate it a 6.5/10. I like the subject and the overall feel of the photo but find the green leaves in the foreground to be distracting.


----------



## Starskream666

8/10 very soothing and nice colours but not sure, something is holding it back from a 9-10 maybe the rocks are too black like shadows, but maybe thats what you were going for.


----------



## westerngirl14

Starskreme - Nice photo. I'm giving it an 8/10. The focus is spot on, the colors vibrant and sure. But it seems too "staged" and I'm not sure what the feel of the picture is supposed to be... beauty in the ashes? Hope among the wreckage? And that blue smashed can on the right with the words "Taste" just seems distracting, but maybe you meant for it to be there, to get an entirely different feel than I am. 

I'm gonna head for the creepy crawly aisle and put up this one:





[/IMG]


----------



## Starskream666

Staged, really? Thank you for the feedback, it was taken in the carpark of an abandoned pub and was lying there, i did move around bits of glass a little bit with my foot to be in the shot, though i didn't even notice the can saying taste haha . Yeah i called it beautiful destruction, as the flower is surrounded by the destroyed pieces of the pub but still remains vibrant.


----------



## iNick

Cool shot, i like the perspective, but i think you missed the focus. It seems to be on the leaf rather than the caterpillar, so points deducted there. 4/10


_A reshoot of my previous post on this thread


_


----------



## Ron Evers

iNick said:


> Cool shot, i like the perspective, but i think you missed the focus. It seems to be on the leaf rather than the caterpillar, so points deducted there. 4/10



I must disagree.  Part of the caterpillar is very sharp but the DOF is sadly lacking.  It was shot with a very low ISO of 80 & 1/60 @ f2.8.  The shot could have been greately improved by using a ISO of 400 & stopping down the aperture.


----------



## TCD photography

I love the colors and the light, but a plain chair is a bit boring in my opinion. 8.5/10


----------



## Starskream666

7/10 Not bad, i've seen alot of these sort of pics though,  could of made it more interesting with a better angle IMO. I like the tone and colours though.


Wondering the streets after my session i spotted a lonely scared geisha


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I give you a 6/10. It's clear and I like the subject...but I wish there was more personality to the dog. 




DSC_1615 by SHerren88, on Flickr


----------



## eUgalde13

7/10 Very clear and good skin tones... maybe better lighting on his right side. 





IMG_0541[2] by eugalde13, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

3/10. Too much negative space. Wrong orientation. No anchor. Total blackness in the sky.  Pretty colors though.


----------



## Tigertail

8.5/10 Really love the composition and the glow around the people.


----------



## ulrichsd

7.5/10 - I like this one. The forground flower is well lit, I like the shallow depth of field with focus on the center of the flower and I like the sun in the top corner. I'm not sure if I like the flower in the background, I think it is a little distracting but it might be metaphorically reaching out above the other flower. The bokeh rings give a nice a halo and it set nicely against the dark background. There is some flaring below the flower that is a bit distracting. And I think the dept of field could be a tad wider to get the main petals in focus.


----------



## AUZambo

ulrichsd said:


> 7.5/10 - I like this one.  The forground flower is well lit, I like the shallow depth of field with focus on the center of the flower and I like the sun in the top corner.  I'm not sure if I liekthe flower in the background, I think it is a little distracting but it might metaphorically reaching out above the other flower.  The bokeh rings give a nice a halo and it set nicely against the dark background.  There is some flaring below the flower that is a bit distracting.  And I think the dept of field could be a tad wider to get the main petals in focus.


Is there a picture here I'm not seeing, or are you still looking for your picture?

Ah...there it is! I literally laughed when I saw this picture A perfectly timed shot as the squirrel appears to be hanging on just before falling off the limb. A little soft for my taste, but otherwise a very cool picture. 8/10

Here's one of my daughter. It was taken about a year ago, but it's one of my favorites of her. The shadows are a tad distracting, but I did what I could.


----------



## ulrichsd

AUZambo said:


> Is there a picture here I'm not seeing, or are you still looking for your picture?


Just saving my spot


----------



## eUgalde13

kundalini said:


> 3/10. Too much negative space. Wrong orientation. No anchor. Total blackness in the sky.  Pretty colors though.


 Yeah I know  I was 3 miles away from the fireworks.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I give it a 7/10. I like the composition and the look on your daughter's face is priceless. She looks super inquisitive. I knocked it down a bit because her skin tone looks a bit pink in the photo and her face isn't lit as well as I'd like.

Here's a sunrise...taken on a road trip in Ohio, from a moving vehicle...with my BlackBerry. lol


----------



## TCD photography

4.5/10.  Pretty good for a Blackberry, but super grainy/noisy, since its sole design isn't to be a camera.  I like it, though.


----------



## yoodontknomi

6.5/10
I am by NO means an expert, as I am just getting started myself, but it seems that there is too much black space on the left that don't really add anything.
I think that the shot itself is realllly cool, and I really love the focus on the moon and the wind-vein. A really neat shot!


----------



## patrick0294

8/10
I like the bokeh, although I do think the top of the bottle is underexposed. Im not professional myself but I think the bottle could also be in focus more. Maybe its just your lens.


----------



## westerngirl14

I'm giving this motorcycle one a 6/10. The focus is tack sharp and I like the bikes. But it bugs me how the red bike's right handlebar is cropped off, and also the front tire. Also the trash can in the background is distracting and doesn't fit with the rocky cliff feel. I do like the perspective you got with the whole leaning thing. Gives a sense of motion.

My photo: long view down a school bus.





[/IMG]


----------



## patrick0294

Thanks, it was hard though because I was using my only lens (70-300mm telefoto, my new wide angle lens is on the way!) and it was hard to get it all in the frame I was standing about 20ft away. As far as the trash can, I didnt notice it, im getting rid of it as I type lol.
For your picture: I like the picture and the idea, and the DOF but I dont think the veniet(i cant spell it) isnt really needed and that little scratch on the left side of the H is a little bit distracting (or is it my monitor?). 6.5/10


----------



## Olympus E300

While I like the overall feel of this photograph, I dislike the position of the subjects.  The front dog hides most of the rear dog (especially his face) while the rear dog's tail appears to grow out of the back of the front dog.  I do like how their attention is off camera and how you left a tad more empty space on the left side of the frame.  It gives your eyes a little more room to wander to where the dog's attention is (off camera).  The shoreline also works well in my opinion as it creates a nice soft arc throughout the lower left portion of the frame.  Your textures are pleasing, however, I can't decide whether this is a warm day or a cold day.  Perhaps a little more bright sunlight would have been a benefit here.  WIth that said, all of the earth tones work well with eachother and your white balance seems to be spot on.  I know first hand how difficult it can be to work with animals and how we have no control over the sun & clouds.  Overall, my humble rating of this photo is 7/10.

Holding true to animals and the great outdoors, here are some Western Painted Turtles I shot yesterday morning.  

Date: July 5th 2011
Time: 8:31AM
Camera: Olympus E-3
Lens: Zuiko 70-300mm
Focal Length: 300mm
F/Stop: 5.6
ISO: 200
Exposure Time: 1/800 sec.
Inspiration: Wildlife - River Creatures
Post Production:
- Cropped
- Added border

Enjoy...




Western Painted Turtles by © 2010 F/Sharp Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Netskimmer

I'm a sucker for reptile photos! I like how most of them appear to be in motion. The second one from the bottom with his leg stretched out, the second from the top has his neck craned upward and the fellow in the middle is jackknifed upon the shell of the turtle below him. To me it imparts business in a scene where one would not expect it, after all most of the time when I see a turtle he is just sitting there. 8/10





Wasp building a nest under my back deck. Sorry for the harsh shadow but I had to use my in camera flash.


----------



## Starskream666

Ew wasp, not a very exciting picture, slightly informative to see them in action but still, not a very nice shot. 5/10


----------



## JsHn

I like the expressions, and you get a feel of wt he might be looking at? but there's a block of wood /something in the background that instantly pulled my attention, and would have been alot better if the subject was on the right and the empty space was on the left. 6.5/10 

and talk about turtles, took this shot 2weeks ago, (no turtles were hurt in the process)


----------



## kundalini

OPPS, JsHn got in before I finished.



I feel the negative space is on the wrong side since your subject is looking left. In fact, he's looking too far left (his right) making the eyeballs crowd the corners. Preferable to have some white on either side of the cornea. The rock ???, I' clone it out. I would try lightening up the background to add some detail. 6/10





Removed photo from later consideration.


----------



## Compaq

The textures in this one are awesome. focus seems to be on the feet, should ideally be in the eyes. DOP is very nice, imho. Sharp. That finger is a very good scale reference point. I really like it. Harsh sunlight, I just don't like that shadow the finger is casting. Also, you cut off the top of the turtle, and one of it's toes. (?) A bit dark on the left side. If this was staged, a reflector would've helped. If not, perhaps a little dogding would help. Anyway, me gusta! muchos. Taking points from shadows, cropping off parts and focus. 6.7/10




IMG_0850 edit by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

f/2.2
1/3200th
ISO-100
EC +1/3

whoops, kundalini beat me to it


----------



## Dao

6/10

The image is a little too busy and it seems like the yellow color in the background flower were blown.


----------



## TCD photography

7/10.  Good shot, but a little bit underexposed.


----------



## The_Traveler

Most of body is quite underexposed and I think there is way, way too much empty space.  4/10 for sharpness and actually getting close enough to get teh shot

(I think TCD photography's monitor might be a little bright. She rates the squirrel above hers as underexposed and it looks perfect or even slightly overexposed on my screen.)


----------



## JWellman

Been gone all weekend so I'm just now jumping in. Fun idea! I'm a Traveler fan. This one is not one of my favorites but it's a 9/10. I love the curves, the mystery and the all over focus that was maintained. *Sorry my C&C's lack the skills of better communication!

And I totally agree on the squirrel. It is not underexposed and is quite a good capture. :thumbup:


----------



## clemaire

I like this photo alot. Very sharp and attractive. I wish all the plant things in the foreground were in focus though. 8.5/10




Espana


----------



## gsgary

I don't have a clue what you have gone for in the shot, the out of focus hand at the front is off putting 4/10


----------



## memento

pardon the interruption but that's a chipmunk, not a squirrel. just sayin.

carry on...


----------



## zabulondesigns

*removed*


----------



## eUgalde13

EDIT: I rated this picture but somebody bit me to it while typing. I'm leaving it like that cuz he/she didn't include the reasons why gave that rating  . Deleting my picture. 


EDIT #2: My picture back up. 


gsgary said:


>




Great shot. There's a lot I can talk about this picture, happened so quick that the people wasn't aware what was going on, part of the windshield already gone and shown in the ground, dirt  flying off the wheel.... 9/10  just because a bit underexposed.





Cake by eugalde13, on Flickr


For some reason in my Mac and iPhone looks good but in regular laptop looks overexposed. Not an snapshot.


----------



## lyonsroar

zabulondesigns said:


> 6/10


Post the reason you chose that number.  Otherwise it's just a random number.


*Protip:*

When you are going to post a critique on a photo, first make a placeholder post that says something like "edit" and then go back and re-edit your post with the information.  This will prevent overlapping.

Awesome rally pic BTW!

The cake shot looks like a snapshot.  It does not appear level and the WB is on the cool side.  It is focused correctly so 5/10.




IMG_1071 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## clemaire

VERY nice. Can't see any problems with it. Love the vignetting. 10/10


----------



## Starskream666

Mm 6/10 nice textures not sure what you're going for with it though it doesn't speak to me



Took this in the woods today, i like the angle but i know something is missing, i wanted  it to be spookier but couldn't really figure out what it needed


----------



## Bend The Light

I think the image is a little central. I think it's a little dark. I see what you were getting at, but not sure it's worked. I think there's a little too much foliage, at the top. 6/10

Here's my person on a woodland trail...




Ruby looking back crop by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Snakeguy101

dang, beat me to it. I will go for the next one...


----------



## clemaire

not very interesting, but good contrasts, vignetting, angle. 6/10


----------



## invncblsonic143

7/10...very interesting nice action shot good contrast...but im new to this and dont really know the technical things im looking for


----------



## Tigertail

6.5/10 I like the DOF but I feel like there should be more in the background besides just the darkness. It seems like there is a slight hint of it at the tops of the cactus and if that could somehow carry through more it would add to the image.


----------



## Starskream666

Mmm cant really see anything appealing about this other then the blurry fence which is obviously meant to be the defining feature. But beyond that its just too small and boring colours :/ 4/10

Here's just a picture of my cousin today. Nothing special but i thought the colours came out really nice and sharp


----------



## kundalini

Bobblehead look. Lens choice was too wide and camera to subject distance too close.  Camera position is too high.  No consideration of the harsh lighting by way of fill flash or diffuser.  The shadow of the tree is unnecessary as is the excessive space on the right of the frame.  Cute kid, like the smile.  4/10.


----------



## Tkot

Love it! I can find no fault with it, moody but also bright, I give it 10/10.

Wish I had a portrait to add, but instead I'll have to throw up one I took one a practice day, walking downtown. See if you can guess what it is too.


----------



## marmots

its a grate protecting the roots of a tree in a city or somewhere
5/10
its not very interesting, and my eyes aren't drawn to one spot well enough, they are slightly drawn to the upper left corner, but not for very long


----------



## Snakeguy101

I laughed pretty hard when I saw this. Not much in the way of photoshop skills but it was a cute idea. 10/10.

here is mine.


----------



## Dao

Tigertail said:


> 6.5/10 I like the DOF but I feel like there should be more in the background besides just the darkness. It seems like there is a slight hint of it at the tops of the cactus and if that could somehow carry through more it would add to the image.




I like the concept.  

Freedom is just a fence away.


----------



## clemaire

I like the soft colors. From our perspective, not very interesting. This photo means more to you than it does to us 6/10


----------



## marmots

Snakeguy101 said:


> I laughed pretty hard when I saw this. Not much in the way of photoshop skills but it was a cute idea. 10/10.
> 
> here is mine.


its from here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lery/249464-tpf-photoshop-challenge-game.html


----------



## Tigertail

4/10. I feel like the base of the building and cross should not be cut off and the leveling is a bit off. It seems slightly over-exposed and the colors are dull. It may have been better shot vertically with the cross as the primary focus.


----------



## clemaire

very nice. LOTS of color. Its almost too busy but i think i do like it. 8/10 

had to snap this one pretty fast...wish i could have framed it a little better


----------



## Netskimmer

It may just be me but there seems to be a little lens distortion at the top, the buildings seem to curve in slightly. Subject doesn't do a whole lot for me. It must have been exhilarating to try and get the shot with the scooter coming at you. 5/10.

My niece on the merry-go-round at the carnival. Hand held camera with fast motion, auto-focus caught the 'horse' head instead of her face.


----------



## TCD photography

5.5/10  I really like colors and everything about the photo, despite the AF's slipup.


----------



## oldmacman

Awesome colours. I love that blue set against the greens. Nice, sharp image... the focus looks spot on. 9/10

I saw this at the end of my driveway when I got home this evening. They're weeds, but I like the way the filaments are catching the setting sun.


----------



## TCD photography

7.5/10. I like that you chose the plant in the background. I would have shot more from the left, so that there was less space between the two stems, but that's just me.


----------



## scottfishel

Very nice scene, although i wish a little more of the cannon was in focus.  8/10.


----------



## The_Traveler

Nice scene but suffers a bit from the mostly hidden faces. The bright red colors and the badge on the boy's shoulder all pull the eye away from the points of interest.  6/10

I know this is just a family shot but I like it.


----------



## SunnyHours

It's an alright Snapshot...fill flash maybe...6/10


----------



## Liamsford

Nice shot, I would of raised the f stop which would of brought the sun out a bit more and have everything in focus... 7/10


----------



## marmots

5/10
its underexposed, there's too much negative space, and its just not a very interesting composition


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Marmots, I disagree. I think it's a beautiful image descriptive of more contemporary rural americana with a perfect exposure to capture that late evening sunset in the summer. Tells a story, brings back fond memories from my adolescence. 9/10

Now yours is HDR for the sake of HDR with a very tight composition and a subject which is in front of a background that doesn't add much context. Basically your picture says "this  is my car in the driveway, i'm experimenting with HDR."  5/10


Guess I have to put one up now..


----------



## marmots

it wasnt even an hdr


----------



## westerngirl14

Sw1tchFX said:


> Marmots, I disagree. I think it's a beautiful image descriptive of more contemporary rural americana with a perfect exposure to capture that late evening sunset in the summer. Tells a story, brings back fond memories from my adolescence. 9/10
> 
> Now yours is HDR for the sake of HDR with a very tight composition and a subject which is in front of a background that doesn't add much context. Basically your picture says "this  is my car in the driveway, i'm experimenting with HDR."  5/10
> 
> 
> Guess I have to put one up now..



I'm sorry I can't see your picture... Can anyone else, or is it just me? aLL I see is a blue box with a ? mark in it. If others can see it, go ahead, I'll wait till a picture comes up my computer can read.


----------



## kundalini

I'm usually a big fan of your images Sw1tch, but these aren't saying much to me. Each are super sharp on your focal point, as expected. I much prefer the image on the right. I like the way you walk through the image, but I wish that hoop (for lack of a better term) was completely in frame. 7/10



(early days on a late evening)


----------



## Dao

7/10  Like the beautiful color and the peaceful feeling.  If the bird on the right face the other direction will be perfect.
Question: How many birds are there in the photo?


----------



## marmots

Sw1tchFX said:


> Marmots, I disagree. I think it's a beautiful image descriptive of more contemporary rural americana with a perfect exposure to capture that late evening sunset in the summer. Tells a story, brings back fond memories from my adolescence. 9/10
> 
> Now yours is HDR for the sake of HDR with a very tight composition and a subject which is in front of a background that doesn't add much context. Basically your picture says "this  is my car in the driveway, i'm experimenting with HDR."  5/10




i have to disagree
aside from the distracting background, and sure its a little tight, it was not a poorly composed image
i am not just learning hdr
*it is not an hdr*
the effect adds a lot to the original image, it actually tends to work well with cars
and your original hdr post was exactly what you just described of mine

as for the liamsford's image
it looks like someone pulled over and took a snapshot with their point and shoot


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Funny, I thought this thread was titled _*"Rate the photo above you"*_....

Not _*"Rate the photo above you and debunk the last persons critique and give a new score for personal reasons."*_


----------



## Bend The Light

I'll critique the last photo, shall I? Now where is it...Oh, yes...

I like the scene, peaceful. Am I to assume it is an "aged" photograph. If so, it is done well. I know some folk don't like the idea of ageing a photo (Why make a good photo look like it's been in the bottom of the sock drawer for 40 years?...etc.) but some people like it, including me. 8/10




Big Daisy sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## pez

This thread is a gas. Nice contrast and setup, but a little more DOF might have been nice- 6.5/10


----------



## Robin Usagani

Why on earth did you take this photo?  I give it a 1.  It doesnt tell me a story nor it is interesting.

More fireworks


----------



## pez

Schwettylens said:


> Why on earth did you take this photo?  I give it a 1.  It doesnt tell me a story nor it is interesting.


awesome, perfect score!  It says "this thread is a gas"...


----------



## westerngirl14

Schwetty - I'm giving yours a 7.5/10. The image grabs my attention and the vertical lines are pleasing to the eye but the overall interest just isn't there. There IS a little depth as the pink lines drop back, leading into the image a little, but not as much as I'd like to see. Nice photo, though it's probably not something I would frame and hang on my wall... It just doesn't grab me enough.

Now for my picture: This was actually not taken by me, but by a friend, at Roatan. Rate it for her?






[/IMG]


----------



## patrick0294

8/10 I like the idea of the picture, the DOF is good too. But, Id look better if there were no people (I know this might have been not possible, but you could use the clone stamp tool in Photoshop and remove them it'll be easy with water :thumbup:.

Now for my picture, experimenting with my new lens .


----------



## NateS

I'm scared to even post one of my images in here as most of the critiques I see lately are ridiculous and consider things that work great to be negatives.

Regardless.....above I give a 4/10.  You clipped the edge of the flowers on the left and the bottom of the basket on the bottom.  The foreground is very slightly underexposed while the background is very overexposed.  This draws my attention to the out of focus trashcans rather than the flowers.  Exposing for the background and using fill flash on the flowers would have helped.


----------



## patrick0294

I agree with the ratings, as far as the clipping edges, on the website it appears like it but, on the actual file I have on my computer it isn't clipped I guess image shack shaved off a few pixels. Thanks for the fill flash idea though, I never thought about it.


----------



## Bend The Light

NateS...a fabulous image. Sharp where it needs to be, and well lit...very few areas showing flash light. A great macro. 9/10

This guy is on my left arm while I shoot with the gripped 400d with heavy 90mm lens...




Tiny fierce spider sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## NateS

Thanks Bend the Light.  I give yours a 9/10 only taking off one because the focus seems like it just barely in front of the face.  Kudos to you for letting them crawl on you...glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bend The Light

NateS said:


> Thanks Bend the Light.  I give yours a 9/10 only taking off one because the focus seems like it just barely in front of the face.  Kudos to you for letting them crawl on you...glad I'm not the only one.



Thanks. I will leave your next for someone else to rate...my spider was literally tiny...you can tell by the hair on my arm how small. Anything larger than a 6-7mm and it's not crawling on me! 
I was pleased with it as I use an old heavy 90mm macro lens on a gripped 400d...a heavy set up, and I had to shoot one handed.

Loving your next shot...but will leave the rating for someone else.


----------



## vtf

^^^^^a very unique moth/butterfly, I would rate this shot at a 9 out of 10 for focus and dof.


----------



## kundalini

What the hell is that Nate?


----------



## Tigertail

kundalini said:


> What the hell is that Nate?



It's cute! 

7/10 I would like it more if the background had just a little bit of variance or something to keep it from looking like a plain wall.


----------



## kundalini

Very nice idea, but I think that you chose the wrong aperture (only a small sliver is in focus) and PoV (getting more of a profile view) plus it is overexposed (lose of detail on the top of her hand and fingernail). 4/10


----------



## wlbphoto

that looks scary lol give it a 10 cuz of bravery


----------



## SabrinaO

kundalini said:


> 3/10. Too much negative space. Wrong orientation. No anchor. Total blackness in the sky.  Pretty colors though.


What was this shot at? Beautiful!


----------



## Starskream666

Very cute, quite powerful 7/10


----------



## The_Traveler

nicely composed but the colors throw me off.  8/10


----------



## wwall

I'm not really comfortable with my own photography enough to be "rating" yet, but I WANT TO PLAY! 
9/10... Love the emotion being conveyed - it just looks a little grainy




DSC_0175 by http://www.flickr.com/people/64284817@N05/


----------



## oldmacman

I like the attitude of marching through flowers with truck in tow. It would be a little more comfortable with some head room. He seems a tad over exposed and there is some clipping in the highlights on the left side of the face. 6/10

Here is weed number two. I haven't pulled them up yet because they look so nice as I pull in the driveway at the end of the day. They'll have to go soon though.


----------



## kundalini

Focus point is in front of and to the left of (camera right) your subject (see the tallest purple flower and tallest green weed). Eyes are not. If you have more height in the original file (and the eyes were focused), I'd try to crop so that he is on the right "thirds" line and lower him also. They eyes are set too high in the frame. Great expression, great pose, great location and great prop. Fill flash will also probably help you in this type of scene. Because of the missed focus........... 1/10.


Crap, oldmacman moves pretty good for an old man and beat me to the punch. Comments left anyway for wwall.


----------



## wwall

kundalini said:


> Focus point is in front of and to the left of (camera right) your subject (see the tallest purple flower and tallest green weed). Eyes are not. If you have more height in the original file (and the eyes were focused), I'd try to crop so that he is on the right "thirds" line and lower him also. They eyes are set too high in the frame. Great expression, great pose, great location and great prop. Fill flash will also probably help you in this type of scene. Because of the missed focus........... 1/10.
> 
> 
> Crap, oldmacman moves pretty good for an old man and beat me to the punch. Comments left anyway for wwall.



LOL... Those purple flowers you speak of are bluebonnets!  Every Texan has to have their pictures taken in the bluebonnets yearly.
I do see the focus is a little off but I love his expression and the attitude he's presenting.  This is my little brother and he HATES my camera - probably because 90% of the time he sees me I'm following him around with it.
1 might be a little harsh but thanks for the rating nonetheless... At least you explained and it's something I can see!   I'll take my 6/10


----------



## Virtuosos

It's actully quite pretty...aside from the fact its a weed  I love how the little hairs are being caught on the sunlight, gives it a weird glow.






*slightly out of focus, didn't realize this until now :/


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Starskream666 said:


> Very cute, quite powerful 7/10


Sorry to side track, but I love this image!I :heart: the color manipulation, the blues and purples against the golds. It totally reads as a spot of fantasy, boy surround by visible daydreams...walking into Narnia. This image has story power and evokes emotion. 10+/10.Ignore Traveler, this time!


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sorry to side track, but I love this image!I :heart: the color manipulation, the blues and purples against the golds. It totally reads as a spot of fantasy, boy surround by visible daydreams...walking into Narnia. This image has story power and evokes emotion. 10+/10.Ignore Traveler, this time!


It may have been *post 195* that colored Lew's rating on this photo.  Going from spooky to mystical with the same photo is just trickery, I say, trickery!


----------



## Robin Usagani

The red flower: very underexposed.  Not interesting enough  5/10
Keeping with the flora theme


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ahhhh! The original is boring. The edit SINGS!


----------



## AustinChap

7/10 I love the picture! The shadow from what I guess would be ur camera is the only negative to the image.

Just a quick snap of my gf at the comp lol nothing great


----------



## MWG

not bad, a tad bit soft and underexposed

i still like it though, nice work

7/10




229 by tfunit, on Flickr

The hotspot on his nose bugs me, but the shadows look ok for me.


----------



## Bo4key

I agree with you about the dark spot in the middle of the face, and the detail seems washed out to me. 

6/10 




Orange Burst  by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Lovely tones in the flower. I like the fact it is muted tones, too. Only thing is the leaves need to be muted around it to make it stand out...some of the edges of leaves are brighter than the flower, drawing the eye... 8/10, though, as I love the flower.

Something a little different...a series of photos...



drip drip bigger by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tigertail

6 or 7/10 Definitely an interesting arrangement. I think technically it is very well done however it doesn't do much to inspire me artistically in a sense.


----------



## kundalini

7/10 - I like the leading lines of the reflected tree trunks and the way they frame the subject.  Good separation from the background.  Nice capture of a pensive mood.  Very square to the camera emphasizing a flat look.












For the participants in this thread, please have a look at this thread.  Your thoughts will be appreciated.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ar-thread-good-idea-rate-photo-above-you.html


----------



## MWC2

great bokeh, cute subject, nice and sharp.  I'm giving it a 8/10 (honestly if it was a cute little kitten or puppy I'd bump it to a 9.5/10)

I'm still a noob but here is mine for rating.


----------



## Cfitz

Interesting subject, and good focus and sharpness on him. Good composition as well. The only thing wrong is the background. It's very busy and the house or building is very distracting. 6/10


----------



## gsgary

Nice and sharp, but why did you shoot it lanscape and not portrait 






Oh **** too late disregard this post


----------



## Starskream666

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute, quite powerful 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to side track, but I love this image!I :heart: the color manipulation, the blues and purples against the golds. It totally reads as a spot of fantasy, boy surround by visible daydreams...walking into Narnia. This image has story power and evokes emotion. 10+/10.Ignore Traveler, this time!
Click to expand...


Aw thanks alot man, that means alot coming from you


----------



## yoodontknomi

The horse shot is really great! Its sharp and the action is nicely frozen! I wish there wasn't so much room on the left, but I understand the scene was probably going very quickly.

This is a shot I took way back in 2007 for a college class with a 5 mp kodak easy share. Saw it in the woods. This is straight from camera, as I don't have post-processing skills yet.


----------



## Tigertail

9.7/10 Love the overall ambience the lighting and droplets convey. It evokes some feeling that is absolutely gorgeous in my opinion! I want it as my desktop image.


----------



## Compaq

When I look at this empty street, I get the feeling I think you wanted me to feel. Walking alone on a beach following a trail. It has a really nice calm to it. I want to say that it's side lighted by a low, red sun, but I can't really see any shadows confirming that - those shadows would have been nice.

I feel the building is slightly distracting, the one on the left. It takes my eyes away from the girl and the trail. I'll give it a 8.





IMG_0422_edited-1 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

I'm gonna try getting a response on this photo in here  Cheating? maybe so


----------



## yoodontknomi

I really like it, I know you posted it in another thread but ill respond here.
I usually dont find much interest in flower pictures, but the Jesus  face minus the beard is interesting.
I agree with your sentiments about the focus on the top pedals, but overall, a really cool image with good bokeh action, and I love bokeh.






This image was taken in 2007 in a college class, straight from camera. I wasn't aware of the rule of thirds and such, so I know the composition is a bit off.


----------



## wwall

I was waiting on someone else to take this one beause I really can't think of anything good or bad to say about it...   6/10 - it just isn't very interesting.   (This is coming from a complete noob though.)




DSC_0153-1 by wwall3, on Flickr


----------



## TCD photography

6/10.  Something bugs me about this shot. I'm by no means an expert, but it feels too straight on, being directly over the petal facing you.  Either left or right, between the two petals would have been better.


----------



## lyonsroar

Fake reflection or real reflection? It looks fake to me.
Not very sharp. Looks like a heavy crop.

5/10






Not a Single F**k was given that day by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

Real nice shot, can't really find a fault, maybe just abit too much going on around the bird like the plants. 8/10


----------



## lyonsroar

Is...is that a skateboard there? Can't really tell...it blends in. Nothing really of express interest in this scene. Dark foreground, overexposed sky background.  6/10





What You Lookin' At by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

****.......sorry I missed your post!!! 7/10 I wish the focus was closer to the eye but it still has some really nice detail in the scales!!


----------



## lyonsroar

^ BOO! You skipped me.  My iguana is NOT happy.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^^^fixed now....lol When I started my post you didn't have a picture w/ your comment yet.....


----------



## lyonsroar

mishele said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^fixed now....lol When I started my post you didn't have a picture w/ your comment yet.....



Right. I post the text as a placeholder and then go back and edit the post to add my picture.  That way no one be stealin' my spot!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Compaq

lyonsroar said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^fixed now....lol When I started my post you didn't have a picture w/ your comment yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I post the text as a placeholder and then go back and edit the post to add my picture.  That way no one be stealin' my spot!  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Sneaky!


As for the last photo: very abstract, relaxing and easy on the eye. I get a calm feeling, yet somehow motion crosses my mind. I see it's a flower. Not as sharp as I'd like it to be at the tip of the petals. Nice colours. 7/10

Keeping the flower theme:




IMG_0342_edited-3 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Netskimmer

The color is beautiful, such a deep red. The color may be blown out on the tips in the middle but I can't tell for sure due to image size  I like the way the green background compliments the red in the flower. 8/10

Keeping the flower theme...


----------



## gsgary

yoodontknomi said:


> The horse shot is really great! Its sharp and the action is nicely frozen! I wish there wasn't so much room on the left, but I understand the scene was probably going very quickly.
> 
> This is a shot I took way back in 2007 for a college class with a 5 mp kodak easy share. Saw it in the woods. This is straight from camera, as I don't have post-processing skills yet.




You should always give room on action shoots to give them somewhere to go


----------



## Hardrock

Better late than never!

Netskimmer  Im going to have to go with a 5/10 the focus is off(or it was windy) but the composotion is great!

here is a robber...


----------



## seventytwoacres

great shot, Hardrock - I actually like robber flies - have started a small collection myself.  I'm curious how he's laying on the surface, mine usually are standing quite erect in a ready position to rob those flies...smile - but I do like the background.  I give it 8 out of 10, but I'm new to this......smile.

Here's my dragonfly I captured tonight on my walk......I'm really focusing on capturing the eyes and button nose...smile.


----------



## joealcantar

Wish I could have seen the entire DF.  Cool get though.  7/10.
-
Shot this many moons ago but always did like it, SR-71 Blackbird
-




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Tigertail

8.5/10 I feel like you captured the ominous "nature" of the aircraft perfectly. There's a few things reflecting in the top right; but other than that, I think it's an excellent photo. Not sure what else could really be improved upon.


----------



## AustinChap

I'm new but there is no definitive focal point and it's very busy. Im not sure what you were wanting to tell with the photo. The colors are all nice++
5/10
Provincetown, MA


----------



## Tigertail

AustinChap said:


> I'm new but there is no definitive focal point and it's very busy. Im not sure what you were wanting to tell with the photo. The colors are all nice++
> 5/10
> Provincetown, MA



Ya I figured it would get a low rating! I just happened to like something about its abstract-qualities and was wondering what other people thought. It makes a good background on my phone. ;P


----------



## xTine

8/10 You caught the sun behind the clouds very well. I also appreciate the compo  :thumbup:


----------



## Starskream666

Nice band live photo, pretty standard though, 6/10



Feather by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## JWellman

I'm having trouble feeling anything for your feather. There is too much that is out of focus and underexposed. 5/10

(And, I know I'm not supposed to comment on other photos, but I really like the band above you. There's a story with that image).

This was my first group photo with friends. They were a lot of fun to work with and I was so appreciative for their patience with a noob.


----------



## Starskream666

OOF?


----------



## JWellman

Starskream666 said:


> OOF?


Sorry Star... I edited my post. I'm sure I was using the abbreviation incorrectly.


----------



## oldmacman

@Starskream666 OOF= Out of Focus. The term is usually applied to the out of focus area of an image and the creaminess of that blur.

@JWellman
The pic is a little soft and could benefit from a fill flash to control the bright upper third of the image. A fill flash would also allow an aperture adjustment to bring sharp focus to the family. You don't want to compete with the busy foliage in the background. 5/10


----------



## MWC2

I love the sunbeam coming thru the foliage, I think it captures a spring/summer feel. The sky is still a nice blue and the leaves and trunk are bright.  I give it a 7/10.

Keeping with the tree theme... I like this image because it gives a creepy kind of halloween feel.


----------



## yoodontknomi

I really like this picture, it def. has a creepy feel to it. The only thing I thought was that my eyes had a hard time focusing on the tree because all of the colors sort of run together. it seems like the sky is a little blown up but it adds to the effect. I really like it 7/10






There are a lot of things I don't like about the pic, but whoever rates it, give me some tips on how to make it better!


----------



## JWellman

oldmacman said:


> @JWellman 5/10


Aww...that's too bad... I hope the family is not terribly disappointed in them.


----------



## gsgary

JWellman said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JWellman 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...that's too bad... I hope the family is not terribly disappointed in them.
Click to expand...


Your shutter speed was too slow for the focal length and they walking you needed bare minimum 1/250


----------



## Bo4key

I find the picture with the silver balls to be a little boring. I like the depth of field but the subject is uninteresting and I don't like the reflection of the camera in all the balls. Was this the look you were going for? I would like to see some movement or something and maybe from a slightly different angle to avoid the reflection. The movement would give it some interest.

6/10




Orange Burst 2 by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Nice. I think even less DOF might give it more pop... 7.5/10


----------



## Bend The Light

Oh...crashed!
Well, I'll leave my critique for the orange flower:
I think I would have moved the green stem on the left, and the foliuage on the right. The out of focus petals are ok, but the rest of the image needed to be simpler, I think. Lovely colour, however. 6/10

 The green fern: A nice arty shot, with minimal depth of field. You might have got away with just one side of the fern, too...say cropping to leave the left half...that works, too.  I can see it working with a greater depth of field, too. 7/10




A walk through the trees PB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## ceres1991

That is a very creative picture, 9/10. How is that done?


----------



## Bend The Light

ceres1991 said:


> That is a very creative picture, 9/10. How is that done?



PixelBender...a plug in for photoshop... you can get it free, but think there's limits on filesize. This was with the free one, anyway.


----------



## AustinChap

Very cool photo, nice quote. How was that done? 6/10

Self portrait
Limited to the photos saved to my phone right now.






I think I made it to soft


----------



## balajim

5/10 for the fireworsk I would say.


----------



## clemaire

nice portrait, but as you said, a little too soft. 6/10


----------



## scottfishel

There is an odd contradiction here, and I kind of like it.  The scene seems to take something that typically speaks of freedom and wide open spaces and pair it next to a (seemingly restrictive and industrial).  I wondered if it might be a prison.  

Anywho:  I think the composition is good, the photo speaks to me.  The only thing that I would change is that shadow on the side of the building (a different time of day).  8 / 10


----------



## ceres1991

AustinChap said:


> Very cool photo, nice quote. How was that done? 6/10



I found an old magnifying glass lens and got someone to hold it for me above the paper choosing different words to magnify.


----------



## clemaire

scottfishel said:
			
		

> There is an odd contradiction here, and I kind of like it.  The scene seems to take something that typically speaks of freedom and wide open spaces and pair it next to a (seemingly restrictive and industrial).  I wondered if it might be a prison.
> 
> Anywho:  I think the composition is good, the photo speaks to me.  The only thing that I would change is that shadow on the side of the building (a different time of day).  8 / 10



Thanks! It was a prison in some sense...its Fort Jefferson off the coast Key West. It actually held Dr. Mudd (accused co-conspirator in the Lincoln assassination)


----------



## Destin

Still trying to figure out what the photo above me is... I can't tell, but it looks cool.

Who drank my pop?


----------



## scottfishel

Destin said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure out what the photo above me is... I can't tell, but it looks cool.



It's the center of a really big leaf (where all the veins come together).  Thanks for the compliment


----------



## iNick

Im not sure im understanding this shot. I can't tell what that eyeball is looking through, pretty underexposed, and when i look at it the only emotion it provokes in me is confusion. 3/10


----------



## SNBniko

A little OOF at the tips of the wings, and the visible side of the face is dark.  I like the diagonal of the wings though.  6/10


----------



## Bend The Light

I'm afraid this doesn't really grab me. I think the image is trying to be symmetrical, but isn't, and that's what's bothering me. exposure and sharps are fine, however, just not doing it for me. Maybe if the trees in the background had been thrown even more out of focus it would be better. Or a different background? 5/10




Annie at Wentworth for print by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## SNBniko

lol, it sucks because the two cars couldn't be further from symmetrical realistically.  Teensy Honda v big-front-end 'Vette.  Plus the wheels are different sizes.  Crap!  =) 

(The 'Vette is my father's, while the Civic is my friend's.  The vette turned into a walking mat for the Civic when we went from a roll... but that Civic is making around 400 whp.  It's okay, the vette is stock aside from the Corsa exhaust, and sounds really pretty.  It's a 'drive to play golf' car for my dad.  =])


----------



## kundalini

8/10 Love the attitude!  My only nit would be to try and clean up the sand.  Kinda looks like a large litter box.



I wanted to post this when trees were in the thread, but got distracted and things moved on.  I don't have many, so here I go......


----------



## Bend The Light

kundalini said:


> ...try and clean up the sand.  Kinda looks like a large litter box.



Yes, I see what you mean. Not noticed until you said...they're bark chips, I think (I hope!)


----------



## Tigertail

7/10 Horizon is slightly off (though maybe this is just from the terrain).Overall it's nice though I have seen similar pictures of trees in the winter that were more interesting.


----------



## gsgary

Very pretty girl on a nice blurred background but just a bit too busy and i would have shot it in portrait orientation 6/10

Last one from me


----------



## Josh66

7/10.  What I don't like:  Foot & hand cut off on the guy on the right, head of the bass cut off.  The guy in the back seems like he's too far away.

There are also a few specks on the background - not sure what that is...  If this was film (is it?), I would say it's dust.

If it weren't for those things, it would have been a 9/10.


One from me:



04191123 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

Very nice but you have cut out half of the movement  9/10

Here you go this was the best one that they use on posters


----------



## AustinChap

I like it. The only thing I wouldhave done was made sure they all had the same emotion. 9/10

Hump back whale feeding


----------



## Tigertail

7/10 Really interesting to see! Maybe there could be a little more room around the whale.

I'm curious what anyone thinks of this one. I don't think it's my best but it's a tad interesting to me.


----------



## Josh66

I actually like that one a lot...  I'll let someone else give the rating though - getting ready to put dinner on, and I don't have a picture ready...


----------



## AustinChap

Tigertail said:


> 7/10 Really interesting to see! Maybe there could be a little more room around the whale.


 
To tell you the truth I wanted the same. I had a 75-300 on thinking they would be at a distant but they were under the boat pretty much and I couldn't get far enough away


----------



## Bend The Light

I like it. Only things I would look to try would be to tone down the green of the bushes so they compete less, and try to avoid the reflection of the shadow in the (her) right glasses lens. Not saying that'd be easy, and probably beyond me at the moment, but it'd help. 8/10




greenfly by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tigertail

6.5/10 - A little bit more of the insect could have been in focus especially its wings. I think it could also benefit from some cropping so that there is not as much blank space around it.










O|||||||O said:


> I actually like that one a lot... I'll let someone else give the rating though - getting ready to put dinner on, and I don't have a picture ready...



Thanks!




AustinChap said:


> Tigertail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10 Really interesting to see! Maybe there could be a little more room around the whale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I wanted the same. I had a 75-300 on thinking they would be at a distant but they were under the boat pretty much and I couldn't get far enough away
Click to expand...


Haha... Same thing would so happen to me!


----------



## Noxire

@tigertail

 5/10 A good portrait with a direction of the light so there is no distracting shadows on the face, however I feel that the composition is kinda lacking and that the image would work better in portrait-orientation. Also the background is super distracting with both the dark shadow to the left of the subject, as well as the power-lines, and how the horizon is cutting through his head.






Andi Deris, frontman/vocalist for the metal band "Helloween" shot with Lensbaby @ f/2.8


----------



## luckyblindshot

7/10

Very dynamic pose and colors, but the picture would be better if the camera had been rotated slightly to emphasize the diagonal lines created by the lights.


----------



## kundalini

4/10 - Camera position too low, shoulders too square, lit side of face too yellow, contrasty light giving long, hard nose and chin shadows, right shoulder too bright, no separation from background, excessive negative space in top of frame causing eyes to be too low.












Sorry for the cheat, but nobody rated me yet, I changed out photos.


----------



## eggmanmeggan

7/10 - everything is in focus and the face speaks for its self. The big black space seems too much for me. And I would of liked the sunglasses off. We already don't get to see one half of him- so getting to see more personality in the eyes would be my only "big" complaint. But Im a "catch light eye junkie"


----------



## DennyCrane

8/10
Good composition, focus, interesting subject. I might lighten it up just a touch.


----------



## kundalini

eggmanmeggan said:


> 7/10 - everything is in focus and the face speaks for its self. The big black space seems too much for me. And I would of liked the sunglasses off. We already don't get to see one half of him- so getting to see more personality in the eyes would be my only "big" complaint. But Im a "catch light eye junkie"


Thanks for your comments.  This was a lighting excercise to properly expose the subject (me) without having the light sources reflect in the sunglass lenses.  The other one was just as clean.      This is one part of a project I have on the back burner.  The image is to evoke questions.


----------



## tron

cool thread idea! 

dennycrane, 9/10 love the detail and what is probably a monster crop.  could use a bit more negative room imo.


----------



## eggmanmeggan

I like this- I have  tried to do this a few times and it did not turn out as interesting. However, the "leaf" kind of thing is distracting- and this isn't really telling a story. What would be really cool is if you got a blurry silhouette of a person with a umbrella in the background. or.. something. over all, I would give it a 7 : ) 






  (note: I added the noise- tell me if that was a horrible idea please)


----------



## Tigertail

6.5/10. I think the subject is great and very interesting in B&W. I think there could be just a little bit more room above the top of the grass rather than having the space below it. I don't like the grain in the background beyond the ridge where the plant is as it looks like it was just taken with a high ISO setting. In the foreground the grain just looks like sand. I'm not a fan of the vignetting and I think it takes away slightly from the image.





(wish I had left more space around the lower left power pole)


----------



## shreyab

intersting... i like the angle and the way the picture's come out..


----------



## edouble

@shreyab 5/10 No area of the photo is in sharp focus, distracting background, the photo is not interesting.


----------



## Bend The Light

try [/IMG] at the end...


----------



## The_Traveler

6/10 

While the pose is fine, the lighting betrays this picture, I think.
The skin parts just arise out of the black background.  We can't see the woman's clothing so she is a disembodied head. 
The light is too strong on the baby and so the baby's head is bleached out and his arms are darker.

With no light on the background and no clothing viewable on the woman, lots of the space is dark and doesn't contribute anything.
Solution, light on background, less light on baby, brighter clothing on female.








since this seems to have stalled the thread as no one wants to respond, how about this one?


----------



## edouble

Bend The Light said:


> try [/IMG] at the end...





The_Traveler said:


> 6/10 While the pose is fine, the lighting betrays this picture, I think.The skin parts just arise out of the black background.  We can't see the woman's clothing so she is a disembodied head. The light is too strong on the baby and so the baby's head is bleached out and his arms are darker.With no light on the background and no clothing viewable on the woman, lots of the space is dark and doesn't contribute anything.Solution, light on background, less light on baby, brighter clothing on female.


Thank you.


----------



## TCD photography

The_Traveler said:


>



5/10.  I like the idea, but the girl - the subject - is blurred, which, unless that was intended, detracts from the photo.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

TCD photography said:


>



The sun flare and the gray thing in the background on the right, kill what could have been a really nice image. 3/10


----------



## TCD photography

9/10.  Love this, wish it was in color, though.


----------



## kundalini

7/10 - I like most of this image, nicely sharp, nicely exposed, nicely rendered colors.  There bare limbs on the right are not adding anything for me.


----------



## eggmanmeggan

6- I love the subject- but the duck needs to have more of a profile and the shadow on the water from the duck isn't pleasing to me. Really cool shot  if they would of cooperated better. The story to it is great. Good eye to see it and snap it, wish they would of played nicer : )


----------



## AustinChap

Love the contrast and wish I could take a photo this clear lol
8/10

Taken at Niagara falls.
C&C would be great. I love the comp of the photos but not sure if the exposure and edits work.


----------



## Bend The Light

Ha ha, funny photo. It gets 7/10 for the concept, and the doggy.




moth to identify sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Pretty sharp. Not crazy about the crop. The blue background works great! 7/10


----------



## Bend The Light

TwoTwoLeft said:


> Pretty sharp. Not crazy about the crop. The blue background works great! 7/10
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61491734@N06/5928850984/



Thanks.
The crop is very slight...shot with my 90mm macro lens, pretty much filled the frame at about 1:1.5 magnification. The blue was chance...the play tent it was sat on.


----------



## edouble

@TwoTwoLeft 7/10 A little to much processing. I would like to see this photo with a tad less contrast and clarity.


----------



## Bend The Light

edouble. I think the treatment here is betraying the image...I think this image should be dark and dirty...
I like the actual image, and the leading lines etc., but question the brightness of th processing.
7/10




Black Headed Gulls by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## fokker

Pretty awesome photo, really. Lighting is very interesting and nice, nothing distracting (except for the really distracting signature, but I'm trying to look past that). I give you 9/10


----------



## Bend The Light

fokker said:


> Pretty awesome photo, really. Lighting is very interesting and nice, nothing distracting (except for the really distracting signature, but I'm trying to look past that). I give you 9/10



Thanks. The signature thing I don't tend to do anymore, but was only on images hosted online anyway, not originals, obviously.


----------



## gsgary

I like the backlighting 7/10

a quick snap from last night


----------



## TCD photography

7.5/10.  The horse matches the sky really well!  Nitpick: I feel that since you are standing on his/her left side, you should see the left side of the horse.


----------



## Malone

4/10 - looks like a million other snap shots of cats.  Underexposed, the cat on the left rear end and front paw are cropped off; cat on right appears to not have a tail.


Mine - not the best photo, but this bee was on my Crape Myrtle this morning and I couldn't resist.  He wouldn't move around to let me get a good angle. Focus is off and needed more DOF.  But really, I just wanted to play with my new lens.


----------



## kundalini

Focus point seems to be at the bottom of the branch, which is making your subject (bee) OOF.  There is virtually no definition in the flower petals.  The right edge leaf is superfluous.  because of missed focus on subject....... 4/10.   Great rendering of the background though.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Compaq

I'm not sure where your focus are, but it's not where I'd like it to be, in the eyes. Nonetheless, it's a wonderful capture. Can't but smile when I see it. A few blown areas, though. Nice contrasts and colours, I think. My eyes were immediately drawn the the eye of the left dog, which is good. Lovely animalistic candid. 7/10




David bomba by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## mrpink

5/10, not too sure what it is and why you were there to photograph it.....




DSC_4292ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr






p!nK


----------



## ulrichsd

7/10. I feel like I could say that nothing is in focus (except the water in the foreground). Or that the left half of the frame is empty. But, I like when people break rules and it works, and the photo works for me. I like it. I like the crossing horizon/tube/water planes. I think a more powerful image might be if the subject/tuber took up more of the frame and was in focus.


----------



## eggmanmeggan

5- I don't know where the focus is. The subject is kind of boring. I wish they were all looking the same way or flying away together some sort of oddity to make a pretty common scene more interesting. The curves of the bank might make it more interesting if you make more of a pronounced S curve.. perhaps shooting up higher.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Hmmm...I either want to see ome expression on their faces, or them poking at something interesting. Nicely composed, and decent tonal range. 6/10


----------



## nemopaice

hmm 8/10, Nice shot overall, took off for the smudges...


----------



## Tigertail

8/10 Really good composition. Technically it's all there. I could see it having worked in color to be a tad more interesting.


----------



## Destin

I like this photo alot, the fog makes it look pretty darn cool! 8.5/10


Here's mine. FYI, that dust was NOT good for my gear. Haha


----------



## Starskream666

Cool crisp action shot 8/10


----------



## kundalini

Is this a Rorschach test?  No clear subject IMO.  Hard on the eyes.  5/10 for the attempt anyway.



This is one of my carved pumpkins, illuminated by a tea candle inside.





m


----------



## scottfishel

Very cool concept, and very well done.  I honestly thought at first glance that it was just a computer generated image until I focused on the texture of the orange.  I'll take away a point because I think others might make the same mistake.  9/10.  

My submission is also proof that I need to fire up the weedwacker...


----------



## Starskream666

kundalini said:


> Is this a Rorschach test?  No clear subject IMO.  Hard on the eyes.  5/10 for the attempt anyway.
> m


No clear subject? the branch is obviously the subject. I know what you mean about hard on the eyes though.


----------



## Mitzi

I'm a newbie but I love the clear sharp lines and the way the light catches the fine hairs on the stalk 7/10


----------



## gsgary

Mitzi said:


> I'm a newbie but I love the clear sharp lines and the way the light catches the fine hairs on the stalk 7/10



Where's your photo, you rate and post one of your own (just doing a bit of policing )


----------



## nemopaice

Just to get the ball rolling again..... I would give the thorns a 5.5/10. No interesting subject matter...
 But speaking of a need to cut the grass.....


----------



## hayleyfraser24

I think we have a record breaking thread here! I didnt want to break the chain... you were right to do a bit of policing gsgary! so I rate the last picture 6/10... and only because imo its not that the kind of thing I find interesting, but thats a personal thing.  On the technical side of things its a good shot.  Here is mine and this was one of my first pictures I took as a girl trying to teach herself photography so it might not be technicly that great but its one on my favourites!


----------



## hayleyfraser24

oops, I was rating the thorns as well... looks like we posted at the same time nemopaice... to keep things fair I thinks the next person needs to rate both the 2 pictures above!


----------



## nemopaice

hayleyfraser24 said:


> oops, I was rating the thorns as well... looks like we posted at the same time nemopaice... now what? lol


 That's ok, at least we got it going again... yours is the last one posted now


----------



## fokker

hayleyfraser - I like that the photo invokes an emotion in you, and after reading that explanation I instantly liked the photo more. But having said that, I didn't like it at a first glance, the technical flaws are just a bit much to enjoy the image overall for me personally. 5/10

HDR Photo of the Southern Star Observation Wheel being rebuilt in Melbourne. They originally had to take the wheel down after only a few weeks in use because they found cracks in the structural metal! I know the HDR effect is quite pronounced in this which is something a lot of people don't like, but I thought it suits the subject.


----------



## iNick

Cool image! Im not a huge fan of HDR but i agree it fits with this shot. The sky looks ominous and cool. Nice job. 7/10


----------



## eggmanmeggan

9.5/10 I love this kind of photo. Everything is crisp and clear and symmetrical. I keep trying but can never get a shot like this.  I only took off because I can't really tell what it was. I think its a door. But... can't be sure.


----------



## TCD photography

7/10.  I really, really want to love this photo, but the focus is so soft that it looks really blurry.


----------



## jake337

3/10.  Moon shots are too easy take and to hard to take well.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

jake337 said:


> 3/10.  Moon shots are too easy take and to hard to take well.


8/10. Could use a little less space on the left of the frame. Background could be better also, but I am sure this is more of a sentimental shot anyway. 





Aiden Swing by GooniesNeverSayDie11, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

8/10 Kids aren't my thing, but very nice panning.  Good B&W conversion.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Photo is 8 but the paintings on the eggs are no good.. so it is a 7 






This was not staged. It started to rain.


----------



## MWG

8/10

Nice "moment" shot i caught for this couple. They loved it, idk how good it actually it is but i liked it.




Edit_vignette by tfunit, on Flickr


----------



## Knoch

I like the black and white and the cleanliness of the shot. Well composed and extra points for gentlemanly conduct 8/10
edit: whoops critiqued the wrong shot. Another very nice moment, I especially like the focal 7/10


----------



## MWG

thanks!


----------



## xTine

7/10 I think the left side (with the constructions) may be cropped out because now you have a lot to focus on.


----------



## v1c70r

^^^^
Has a very cool vibe/mood with the  blue lights, but feels a little like a snapshot. The main subject isn't isolated enough and the heads in the foreground lessen the image. Still a cool shot
7/10


----------



## fokker

Neat subject, I don't care much for the cold tone processing, nor the framing of the subject, I feel that the camera should be shifted to the right in the frame. 6/10


----------



## TCD photography

9.98/10.  Beautiful!  Just my personal tastes, but the frame is a bit distracting.


----------



## Vtec44

I don't know what about you but that dog is definitely on something... lol   I like the pic, the eyes seem to be a bit dark.  8/10

El Mirage dry lake bed


----------



## iNick

Love the texture of the ground. Nice shot. 8/10

First attempt at a self portrait...


----------



## The_Traveler

Sharpness and focus are right on.
Pose and your expression are both a little flat and unexciting (but now that you've got the beginnings down pat, you can work on that.)

Note the pinpoint catch lights from your camera flash, try to steer away from that. 
The white balance is cold, you can tell that by the blue tinge of your t-short and it does have a not-unpleasant oversaturated look.

5/10 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Love in New York City


----------



## iNick

The_Traveler said:


> Sharpness and focus are right on.
> Pose and your expression are both a little flat and unexciting (but now that you've got the beginnings down pat, you can work on that.)
> 
> Note the pinpoint catch lights from your camera flash, try to steer away from that.
> The white balance is cold, you can tell that by the blue tinge of your t-short and it does have a not-unpleasant oversaturated look.
> 
> 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. The catchlight is actually from the windows. I don't have any lighting equipment so i had to use the natural light. I agree the pose/expression is rough. Im not a very photogenic person so i felt unnatural being on the other side of my camera.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tigertail

6/10 I feel like there are 2 subjects in the photo that need greater separation. I think the photo could be cropped twice, one vertically of the sidewalk with the woman walking and the other of the couple. These could both be great photos as technically the image is great; however, compositionally I feel it is a bit lacking.


----------



## kundalini

And here I was thinking Lew should get an 8 or maybe a 9 for a great story.  Point deducted for not having the right handlebar totally in frame.  Maybe I need to quit.


----------



## Tigertail

I'll go up to a 7!


----------



## nemopaice

5/10 Not sure what the subject is? The guy or the light box?

A shot of my niece during a photo walk. She just wanted her picture taken.


----------



## AustinChap

8/10
Overall great comp and light! The focus looks a little off but that is really picking at detail. Maybe to soft.

Mirror maze.....
Highhh ISO I think it was 1600+
and free hand.


----------



## JWellman

I really like the curves and colors in this one. Why can&#8217;t I find neat places like that? 8/10

I had a really busy week and my forum time has been nil to none. I&#8217;m glad to see this topic is still going strong! It&#8217;s 4AM and I&#8217;m still wide awake so here&#8217;s my contribution. I took photos of all the kiddos this week at VBS &#8211; Racing/race cars was the theme. I know this boy quite well and he likes to give us attitude when he&#8217;s asked to do things he doesn&#8217;t really want to do, including having his photo taken.


----------



## mrweee

i give that  it a 8/10 love the attitude


----------



## Destin

Neat shot. Took me a few seconds to figure it out what it was. Technically is good. But it would be way better if there was a Golfer in the background putting, or at least a ball near the hole. 

My department lost one of our oldest firefighters this week. He had been retired for some time. Still sad to see him go though.


----------



## The_Traveler

9/10
This is a great shot but there is too much in it. Assuming the red shirt and chair are the center of interest, the stairs and and the lower level doors are so prominent that my eyes wander over there while I wonder why you included them and allowed them to be prominent. 
I would crop this from the right (and top) and vignette strongly, thus making the red shirt the only center of interest and diminishing the pull of the other doors.







=============================================================

Playing cards in the park in Chinatown, NYC.

from this series


----------



## gsgary

I like it, just a shame i can't see the lady's face gesturing to the player on the right  7.5/10


----------



## Destin

Gary, great photo. I just wish it was cropped a little tighter, and the color of the surfer looks... off to me. Just looks like he's a way warmer WB than the water is. 8.5/10

Mine: Another HDR of our memorial to our fallen firefighter.


----------



## gsgary

Ive cropped them tighter before and the surfers like to see more wave


----------



## tmL

Destin said:


> Gary, great photo. I just wish it was cropped a little tighter, and the color of the surfer looks... off to me. Just looks like he's a way warmer WB than the water is. 8.5/10
> 
> Mine: Another HDR of our memorial to our fallen firefighter.



Great shot, 9/10. I think you can crop off a tad bit more on the right side though:





Here's mine:


----------



## nemopaice

ahh, I'm torn...7/10 It's a teaser shot.... lol I want to see her face 

This is a heavily processed image from a color image that I almost threw away and decided to give it another shot as a vintage camera shot, hence the blowouts and softness...


----------



## Tigertail

4/10 I don't think the vintage effect really worked here. I dislike the vignetting a lot as well as the blowouts in the clouds. I think this could have been really nice just simply in B&W without the added effects... if it was it would probably be in the 7 range.


----------



## nemopaice

Tigertail said:


> 4/10 I don't think the vintage effect really worked here. I dislike the vignetting a lot as well as the blowouts in the clouds. I think this could have been really nice just simply in B&W without the added effects... if it was it would probably be in the 7 range.


 Fair enough. Guess you have to have had a vintage camera to appreciate it. I had an old Kodak Dualflex that took pics like that.... Appreciate the input all the same. though....


----------



## kundalini

nemopaice said:


> This is a heavily processed image from a color image that I almost threw away and decided to give it another shot as a vintage camera shot, hence the blowouts and softness...


:thumbsup:   I like it.


----------



## TCD photography

Tigertail said:


>



Clear, good colors, and I like the reflection, but I'm not sure what you're trying to show. 7/10.


----------



## kundalini

I'm guessing your subjects are the warriors, although I can really only make out one wasp.  This is likely due to your focus point being beyond the subject and using an aperture value too wide.  Had you stopped down the lens a bit more, you may have also rendered the stamen in focus as well as reducing the specular highlights in the background.  I would consider using the spot healing/clone/patch tools to remove the large areas of white on the center, right edge of the frame.  You have also amputated the flower.  Colors are reasonable and nice catch on the dew drop of the wasp.

5/10


----------



## iNick

i love everything except the angle. I would love to see a side view to get the catcher in the shot as well. Wonderful shot none the less! 9/10


----------



## Vtec44

Very symmetrical photograph.  I'm not sure if it's the angle or the lens distortion, but the building's vertical line on the top right doesn't look straight.  The texture on the walls is a nice capture and lighting is soft so it doesn't over power/distract the whole photograph.  I'd give it a 8/10


----------



## iNick

Vtec44 said:
			
		

> Very symmetrical photograph.  I'm not sure if it's the angle or the lens distortion, but the building's vertical line on the top right doesn't look straight.  The texture on the walls is a nice capture and lighting is soft so it doesn't over power/distract the whole photograph.  I'd give it a 8/10



I took the shot from a strange angle, from the side and up. I'm sure thats what gives it the uneven look. I used a grid when I was straightening it but I don't think I'll be able to get a much better shot.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## cdimitric

7/10. I love the colors and the sharpness. I feel it could've been composed a bit better. 

Took this on my gfs camera. didnt have anything better. I had to edit it and it's too noisy for my liking. 




lone surfer by cDimitric, on Flickr


----------



## v1c70r

I like the shot a lot. But I would have loved to see the surfer further out in the frame, giving more of a "lone surfer" feel.  And it is a bit noisy like you said, but it's still a very cool shot.

7/10


----------



## The_Traveler

Slight rant-let

Without regard to the picture above, it seems that people are getting into the habit of saying how they would have taken the picture. 'I would have liked' ......  And then skipping out. 
This is supposed to be about the picture posted and not an insight into the commenter's artistic vision.
I don't think people would discuss with a painter his/her point of view.   

It is helpful to suggest things later but why not tell the poster how the picture affects you, what its strengths are, its weaknesses and then suggest any changes and why you think they would be useful.

And if you are new and don't know, this is the time to figure it out.

Turn this into a real and useful  critique thread rather than writing a few words as a payment for posting your picture.

Lew


----------



## jake337

7/10.  I enjoyed the eye detail and white feather detail.  I think you could pull more detail out of the darker feathers on the body.


----------



## TCD photography

6.8/10.  Most of the focus landed behind the head, but I still like it.




Tiger Lilly 7/17 by Trapper Creek Daughter, on Flickr


----------



## JWellman

The_Traveler said:


> It is helpful to suggest things later but why not tell the poster how the picture affects you, what its strengths are, its weaknesses and then suggest any changes and why you think they would be useful. And if you are new and don't know, this is the time to figure it out.


I'm trying but I'm no way as articulate as you (and others). I fumble over myself and my CC's do nothing but show my ignorance. 

So how does the latest photo make me feel? I like the bokeh but the flower is too dark. Perhaps a fill flash would have helped. The focus was supposed to be on the flower, but instead the first thing I saw was the darkened trees. 7/10

I like this photo but next time I would like to get the entire Louisville Slugger Bat to better demonstrate its the shadow on the street.


----------



## kundalini

> I like this photo but next time I would like to get the entire Louisville Slugger Bat to better demonstrate its the shadow on the street.


Actually, I think you've accomplished that quite nicely.  We can obviously see the business end of the bat at the horses head, but you have caught the butt end with it's subtlle shadow draping over the carriage.  I think having the carriage in a reversed direction would give you a much better look because, let's face it, nobody really wants to see the backside of many things.  There are a few exceptions.   

8/10



Staying with baseball........


----------



## jake337

My apologies Kundalini.  I will remember that from now on.

8/10 because It seems to be a snapshot.  I enjoy the colors, especially in the brick in the background building. I think it could use a slight crop off the bottom to remove the tops of the signs.  I like how it is framed because there are no people on either sides of the frame, so you get the feeling of a "tight gathering".  The photo makes me want to be there and hope for a steak, not a salad!  You can't control the weather, but I tink some clouds in the sky would add to the photo.
  Again sorry for jumping the gun.


----------



## kundalini

posting = hold your horses, I'm rating the photo above


----------



## hayleyfraser24

kundalini said:


> posting = hold your horses, I'm rating the photo above




umm.. im confused by this post.. are you rating the photo above.. do I have to wait for your post?


----------



## JWellman

hayleyfraser24 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> posting = hold your horses, I'm rating the photo above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm.. im confused by this post.. are you rating the photo above.. do I have to wait for your post?
Click to expand...

Hayley, that comment was about my Louisville photo. The next photo to rank is Jake's!


----------



## hayleyfraser24

JWellman said:


> hayleyfraser24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> posting = hold your horses, I'm rating the photo above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm.. im confused by this post.. are you rating the photo above.. do I have to wait for your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hayley, that comment was about my Louisville photo. The next photo to rank is Jake's!
Click to expand...


Thankyou JWellman!

I rate the above photo 6/10... very cute kid and I like the focus, there is a nice blur in the background, in my very mere opinion though I would have liked to see it in colour, I like black and white photos very much but id enjoy the colors of the green grass and trees behind him... here is a black and white one of mine


----------



## JWellman

I saw your photos in another topic but didn't reply. I know this is your first attempt at water shots so kudos! I have yet to try the motion blur with creeks and streams. I also know that you prefer these in B&W but I'm just not crazy about it. Perhaps others will disagree but I want to see the vibrant greens and browns that come along with the water and rocks. I'm also not crazy about the huge rock that is cut off on the left part of the photo. 7/10


----------



## hayleyfraser24

ok, I wasnt going to post again so soon... but I couldnt help myself, I really like this photo, because of the pink colour in the water.  It looks early in the morning and so peacfull, I also like the ripples in the water at the top.  I rate it 8/10

I know I just posted something similar but here is a colour version


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

I like the fact that the water has both a smooth & hard quality to it. It gives you the sense of motion without losing too much detail. I can almost hear the river. Saturation looks good, but it looks a little dark. I'm thinking bump up the exposure a bit and play with the levels to bring some detail out of the shadows and add a bit of contrast. 7.5/10


----------



## amandalee

I love this shot! I can't imagine where you are shooting it from! The water looks so soft almost inviting which is scary lol I give it a 10/10.


----------



## AustinChap

Like the shot. It seems to have a lot of noise but that could just be my screen. 8/10

I want to post a water one now!
The sun was horrible this day...
I think it might be under exposed...
Just looked at the image on tap talk and the quality looks badd I hope it's due to it being a full size pic being compressed.


----------



## Starskream666

Cant really see what the focal point is here and looks too dark, 5/10


----------



## Fender5388

im gonna say 6/10, i would've got a little lower so he's completely in the sky with no trees behind him, and cut out some of the sky. it also seems to be kind of crooked. maybe scoot back to get more of the scene in there too. i do like the contrast you have here and the timing seems to be good with him being at the peak of his jump.

ill back you up with another BMX shot


----------



## dsquared

6/10 I would say... To be honest, I'm not in love with night shots, (except something that is giving mother nature), so I think that lightning on this one is chaotic... Nothing personal, I'm new here, I just want to give my opinion to others, and contrary. 


My photo ... clouds


----------



## Bend The Light

Not sure where you are stood when taking this, but if you could have taken a step or two forward and lost the overhang on the top right. The other buildings are fine, but that is too big. Moving left may have worked, but may have revealed the sun and blown everything out.
Lovely colour in the sky, though. 8/10


My Little friend on the brick wall outside...he's about 5mm long. 




jumperoo by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

cool sharp pic im not a huge fan of having all that blur and just a little focus on the head, but i'm sure its hard to get anything other then that with what you are shooting. 7/10

Here's one i took a while ago with a nikon l110


----------



## Bend The Light

Starskream666 said:


> cool sharp pic im not a huge fan of having all that blur and just a little focus on the head, but i'm sure its hard to get anything other then that with what you are shooting. 7/10



Yes, Depth of Field is very limited at that magnification. He kept moving, otherwise I would have had several shots and tried stacking them. Thanks.


----------



## JWellman

I enjoy the lovely, woodsy greens in this photo but that's about it. What is your subject? Other than a patch of green in the front, the rest of the image is fairly useless. 5/10


----------



## kundalini

Ohhh bubbles......  I like these types of abstracts and I think you've done well.  The patterns in the bubbles from the background captured do make this more enjoyable to view.  I won't let the fact that pastel colors are not my favorite taint my thoughts.      Focus is very good.

8/10


More bubbles?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Very nice.  It looks like a planet. 8/10

More bubbles


----------



## Dao

Cute level : 9/10
Snapshot level: 9/10
Fun level: 9/10
Dizzy level: 8/10
Overall: 6/10



A Juvenile Robin


----------



## mishele

Fun shot....lol He looks pissed off.....=) I wish I could see what he was looking at but I know that a lot to ask!! Great DoF and nice focus! 7/10
Back to oil bubbles!!!


----------



## JWellman

Nice one Mish... I love the colors! With these photos I like seeing the roundness. If not, it just looks like an oil spill to me. You have several nice round bubbles so I give it an 8/10. (I also like seeing how the oil merges - that part always looks really cool too)

One more oil and water and then I'll be done! It took a little practice to get the oil and water to look more like 'bubbles' but I finally figured it out.


----------



## Glycerol Sound

5/10 Cause I dont really care for american flags in photos. Just a weird personal thing I guess. Bubbles in oil are weird as hell, they look CG. Whatever, props for experimentation



Contemplation by Dan White Photo, on Flickr


----------



## JWellman

Glycerol Sound said:


> 5/10 Cause I dont really care for american flags in photos. Just a weird personal thing I guess. Bubbles in oil are weird as hell, they look CG. Whatever, props for experimentation



:er: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ironwrom

Good Exposure and color but I think the reflection is a bit too distracting.



DSC_0047 by dustindenner, on Flickr


----------



## Malone

JWellman said:


> Glycerol Sound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5/10 Cause I dont really care for american flags in photos. Just a weird personal thing I guess. Bubbles in oil are weird as hell, they look CG. Whatever, props for experimentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :er: :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


My thoughts exactly!!!  If you are going to be bias towards the photo because you don't like the subject, pass and wait for another photo to be posted.


----------



## kundalini

Glycerol Sound said:


> 5/10 Cause I dont really care for american flags in photos. Just a weird personal thing I guess. Bubbles in oil are weird as hell, they look CG. Whatever, props for experimentation


Your post is of little value. Please go back and read *post #417*.


----------



## Chriss

Ironwrom: I absolutely love the colors in the sky and the shape of the clouds, but I wish the silhouette of the tree had been more isolated and the trunk were visible. Fantastic colors though. 7/10




IMG_7178 by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Glycerol Sound

kundalini said:


> Glycerol Sound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5/10 Cause I dont really care for american flags in photos. Just a weird personal thing I guess. Bubbles in oil are weird as hell, they look CG. Whatever, props for experimentation
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is of little value. Please go back and read *post #417*.
Click to expand...

While, yes I admit that my post was kind of asshole move and i apologise to JWellMan, I'd like to point out that placing a new rule on *page 14* of a 30 page thread an expecting anybody to find it is a little asinine. If you're going to have rules to a thread like this, please put them on page 1 where everybody can read this. Once again I'm sorry Jwellman


----------



## The_Traveler

Glycerol Sound said:


> Placing a new rule on *page 14* of a 30 page thread an expecting anybody to find it is a little asinine. If you're going to have rules to a thread like this, please put them on page 1 where everybody can read this.



This wasn't a rule; I can't make RULES.
The post at post 417 is just an attempt to do two things: 
1) to make the thread more useful to others 
2) to encourage people, particularly relative newcomers to critique, to spell out why the picture is successful - or why not.



> _Without regard to the picture above, it seems that people are getting into the habit of saying how they would have taken the picture. 'I would have liked' ...... And then skipping out.
> This is supposed to be about the picture posted and not an insight into the commenter's artistic vision.
> I don't think people would discuss with a painter his/her point of view.
> 
> It is helpful to suggest things later but why not tell the poster how the picture affects you, what its strengths are, its weaknesses and then suggest any changes and why you think they would be useful.
> 
> And if you are new and don't know, this is the time to figure it out.
> 
> Turn this into a real and useful critique thread rather than writing a few words as a payment for posting your picture._


----------



## The_Traveler

Chriss said:


> IMG_7178 by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr



Sorry, didn't mean to cast a damper on this thread so will start it going again.
This is well exposed, well shot, well framed.

My problem with this is that beyond the fact that you have documented the light on the bricks, there doesn't seem to be much about the picture that is interesting.
I look at it and don't get any more than, light on bricks. There is no mystery no real interesting point that wuld cause me to want to look at it more.
You've cropped it sort-of pano but there doesn't seem to be a reason beyond trying to make something out of it.
TBH, a close up of the bulb, casing, filaments and the interesting shadows would probably hold my attention more than this far way shot.


----------



## Starskream666

I look at this and don't think anything other then angry asian man, nothing particularly interesting but a nice shot i guess. The stop sign sort of adds a little humour to it for some reason 7/10 

On my walk across a field at night time, saw this spooky house.


----------



## kundalini

Sorry, but can I interject?  Photo by The_Traveler, post #452.  This is what I see.

Exposure on your subject is spot on.  Excellent camera position.  Great aperture chosen.
The fact that you have the subject's eyes pretty much dead on center is breaking the cardinal RoT.  So why does this subject still command my attention even though he's not positioned in one of the "power points"??  A combination of the tilt of the camera to emphasize movement, the DoF let's you see what looks like a busy market with its primary colors but not too much definition of the supporting cast and the old man is undeniably looking straight at you....

Well done.   9.5/10


----------



## Starskream666

Yeah sorry for my uneducated critique.


----------



## eggmanmeggan

I like this photo, but I think I like it because its creepy and could be used in a vampire/slasher ext film ad- but something is off, I think its the horizon and the sky is boring and the foreground is also boring. But I don't think I would like the photo with out both. 7/10 for the creepy factor alone definitely got my mind thinking of what the story behind it is.


----------



## hayleyfraser24

wow, is it just me or do people sometimes get a bit angry on this forum, I agree with you kundalini, the travelers photo is spot on, but you should have given the photo above you some critique... im very new but everything anyone has said to me on this forum... the good, bad and ugly has helped me in some way... I rate starkstreams photo 5/10, I love black and white photography and although the picture is flawed it was an attept.. Im my mere opinion the  picture looks grainy and dark, maybe this was the intent? im not sure, also try cropping the grass out almost completly as there is not much detail in it... again, im a newbee so you might want to take what I say with a pinch of salt, but it is however an opinion.. im posting an older photo of mine, tear it to shreds if you like


----------



## hayleyfraser24

sorry eggman, we posted at the same time! I love your picture and the idea, and its black and white, which I love, the only thing id say is that the candle should be much sharper, 7/10


----------



## kundalini

Starskream666 said:


> Yeah sorry for my uneducated critique.


Don't be silly.  Photography is subjective and each person has their opinion.  I'm not educated in the arts, but may have been looking at photos longer and with a more ciritical eye.  I saw this photo as a good example that successfully breaks "rules".



hayleyfraser24 said:


> wow, is it just me or do people sometimes get a bit angry on this forum, I agree with you kundalini, the travelers photo is spot on, but you should have given the photo above you some critique...


Just so you know, there was absolutely no anger in my reply.  Yes, you are correct that I should've commented on the photo above.  I wanted to get my thoughts about Lew's photo down while I could remember them.  I'm can get forgetful or distracted quite easily and I did not have a photo ready to post.

Peace.  Carry on.


----------



## TCD photography

hayleyfraser24 said:


>



9/10.  Tower's sort of dead center, but I think it actually works for this photo.  Would love to see it in color.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Good composition, sharpness & exposure. The blue blob in the bottom left is distracting and the biggest problem I have is that I REALLY don't know what kind of animal I'm looking at... I would guess a horse? But I like the EYEdea.. 6/10


Oh SNAP! That's right, I have a CAT shot lurking in my photo stash!


----------



## marmots

yep... its a cat

i assume it is level with the ground, but it still feels like it needs to be straitened, it makes me tilt my head when i look at it

it has that "pop up flash" feel

the dof is too shallow

and it's an awkward crop
5/10

i know it's vertically centered, but any other crop was either too tight feeling, or not tight enough, but here's mine


----------



## Tigertail

7.5/10 You were able to get just the right DOF. I like all technical sides of the photo. There is a lot of space to the right which might be better cropped. Otherwise looks good!


----------



## fokker

6/10 the tones are a bit bland - too much middle grey sky. Might work better with a tighter crop.


----------



## EIngerson

7/10, I like it a lot. I wish the arm wasn't in the background though. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41435377@N04/5933210619/



IMG_2868 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

8/10 Emotional shot. I like the black and white, it adds drama. The soldiers in the background finishes off the story nicely. Great job!!!


----------



## kundalini

I like the framing with the high-hat as the central subject, but think it is static.  If it was involed in the action of the drummer, it would grab more of my attention.  The DoF of the drummer is fine because he is a second subject.  The colored lighting reflecting off the cymbals and the cool blue WB add an ambience to the shot that works well.  The shot seems to be quite busy, but that is the nature of a drummer's setup.  I would try to minimize the specular hightlights coming off the amp in the background, it looks very nervous.

7/10


----------



## kundalini

ale:   Sorry, didn't mean to be a show stopper. Someone else please post a photo and ya'll can skip mine.


----------



## Bend The Light

I'll bite...

I like it...and in my limited portraiture experience, I noted the following things:
A nice moment between old friends.
Nice tones, skin looks great.
REAL skin...not smoothed.
Lack of eye contact, but that works as he is looking at her.
Her neck/ head position looks a little odd (my only nitpick).
8.5/10




ben sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## hayleyfraser24

the detail in the photo is very good but for me there is not anything that wows me, I wish the dog was chewing a bone or something to show the dogs personality, bonnie dog though ( bonnie is a scottish word for cute ) 6/10 here is one photo I took when I had my camera for about 3 weeks, it was an unusualy sunny day for scotland so went to the beach with my sister and her childeren and was just playing around really.... oh now that ive posted it im starting to regret it! it looks more in focus on my computer but it looks bad on here!


----------



## mishele

I love the composition!! The four are nicely measured out!! (I know that wasn't completely planned.....=)) The dark to light ratio is very eye pleasing. My only nit is that the wish the girl on the far left was facing the camera more! Nice candid shot!! 8/10

This is a very early on shot.......but I still like it....=)
*



*


----------



## scottfishel

That's really an amazing shot.  The light is just amazing.  I'm going to give it a 9/10 only because I wish a little less of the center was washed out.


----------



## kundalini

blackfin said:


> *My Blog: Wedding Photography Rates | wedding-photo-tips.com*



EEEEEHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!, links not allowed.  Post the damn image here.


----------



## a.mald

Hello all. As you can tell I am new to the forum. I am 21 and in the USAF. I have been in and out of photography for a while now, but decided to get back into it. I am not into any particular type of photography, I enjoy it as a whole. I have a Canon T2I with a battery grip, and a 50mm 1.8


----------



## fokker

Nice shot ^ You seem to have chosen a good shutter speed that shows the motion of the vehicle and blurs the background but without blurring it so much that I can't get a feel for the type of location. It just says 'fast car on a quiet country road' to me, which is awesome. I also really like the angle of the car and framing of it, very good composition all round. Only nitpicks are that the car itself could be a bit brighter - maybe try dodging it a bit in photoshop, and although it's hard to tell at this size the car looks a fraction soft. 9/10


----------



## xTine

9,5/10 
I appreciate the soft tones and colors very much. Very fascinating set up: reminds me of a wood. Excellent!


----------



## Starskream666

Really nice angle and surroundings but the colours are a bit bland 7/10


----------



## The_Traveler

Interesting 3D checkers game (I made one for my boys a long time ago)
Note on the histogram that there are blown out areas, blocked up areas and not many tones in the middle.
This needed softer larger light with a reflector on the dark side to make the exposure more interesting.  The perspective distortion makes the frontmost colum bend to the left and the next column straight up.
Even if this were perfectly exposed and the slants corrected, there's not a huge amount of interesting stuff and the blown out upper 1/3 doesn't add anything.

3/10






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
little Donut shop in Laurel, MD.  Used to be a White Tower now run by a young Korean couple and has terrific donuts in the morning and great tiny burgers in the afternoon.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Nice image. I like how I can still see what's going on inside. Cant do much about the powerlines, but the front half of the car in the driveway needs to get their donuts and leave. 9/10


----------



## Airborne_Guy

^love Catalina Island! This shot is great. The lighting at the Casino (I think) really makes it stand out. The sky is also great with it not being too dark.


----------



## Starskream666

The_Traveler said:


> Interesting 3D checkers game (I made one for my boys a long time ago)
> Note on the histogram that there are blown out areas, blocked up areas and not many tones in the middle.
> This needed softer larger light with a reflector on the dark side to make the exposure more interesting.  The perspective distortion makes the frontmost colum bend to the left and the next column straight up.
> Even if this were perfectly exposed and the slants corrected, there's not a huge amount of interesting stuff and the blown out upper 1/3 doesn't add anything.
> 
> 3/10



Yer those blow outs are probably because i used pro B&W Action and it makes the dark pieces too dark so i used layers and made the X closest alot brighter then it was before... maybe i should of done it with all of them but the focus was on the first column


----------



## TCD photography

100_9040 by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Chriss

This is a great shot, very crisp and sharp. It looks a touch underexposed to my eyes but I doubt you could bring up the exposure much more without blowing the detail in the flower. Still, a very nice shot. My only nitpick is that, in my opinion, the green flower on the right competes for attention with the bee, but otherwise, well done! 8/10

Here's one playing around with different shooting effects.



Untitled by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Malone

TCD photography said:


> 100_9040 by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr



You skipped Airborne_Guy's picture and didn't critique!  lol


----------



## fokker

Chriss, I like the shot even though I have no idea what it is of. It has a nice aesthetic to it, and I like the way it draws the eye in to the purple near the centre. 7/10


----------



## iNick

I like the shot, but her clothing choice is quite distracting to me simply because i think it's ugly :/ I'm not really big on standard portraiture, it always bores me to be honest. Putting those feelings aside tho i'll go 7/10 because her skin seems a bit too smooth, almost porcelain.


----------



## xTine

8,5/10 I don't know what it is exactly, but the abstract works very well for me.  :thumbup:


----------



## Tigertail

8/10 I really like the off-angle view of the shot pointed upwards. It adds some depth to the effigy giving it an almost eerie feel. I'm any other photos you took from there were also very interesting.


----------



## Bend The Light

An interesting idea. Think if all the people were moving it would have worked better. A very nice idea, though which I may well try myself. 
8/10




Barn Owl 1 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

I like it. Very nice composition, the owl is sharp, it's looking at the sign. Awesome. It's underexposed, I believe, though, and that bothers me a little.

6.9/10




IMG_1300 edit by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## iNick

Love the way the pathway draws the eye into the shot. 7/10


----------



## Jeatley

I would have to say about 8/10.  But I am not that much into shooting builds so it is very hard to judge!


----------



## Robin Usagani

NEVERMIND.


----------



## kundalini

Image by Bend The Light, post #489.

Rating given by Compaq, post #490


Compaq said:


> I like it. Very nice composition, the owl is sharp, it's looking at the sign. Awesome. *It's underexposed, I believe, though, and that bothers me a little*.
> 
> 6.9/10


I'm curious about the comment of underexposure.  Are you running a calibrated monitor to view images?  My monitor shows a very good exposure on the subject.


----------



## Compaq

kundalini said:


> Image by Bend The Light, post #489.
> 
> Rating given by Compaq, post #490
> 
> 
> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. Very nice composition, the owl is sharp, it's looking at the sign. Awesome. *It's underexposed, I believe, though, and that bothers me a little*.
> 
> 6.9/10
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the comment of underexposure.  Are you running a calibrated monitor to view images?  My monitor shows a very good exposure on the subject.
Click to expand...



My monitor is calibrated in the sense that I am able to distinguish from pure white to pure black on those grey tone scales or whatever you call them. Perhaps that's not what you are meaning? I called it under exposed, and I still think it is, but it's not severely under exposed imho (on my monitor). I see the white in the owl could easily be blown if one pushed the exposure up by a third, and that has already happened around the eyes. Especially with regard to the sign, I personally would like to have it a bit brighter. I realise the owl is the subject, but I feel it is strongly cooperating with the sign in this photo.
But you are much more experienced than me in this, and I may be completely off.


----------



## kundalini

Compaq, I was just checking because I recalibrated this morning (Spyder2) and was wondering if the monitor did not have enough time to get to temperature, meaning I might need to do it again.  Thanks.


----------



## Compaq

Ohh... my speech seems a bit unnecessary, now


----------



## Starskream666

Nice photo and girl, abit too much blue for me though that big blanket thing is just too much in the shot 7/10


I know this isn't great but i'm interested how i could make it look better



marrrv by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

You have a good PoV for the shot for the wonderful looking animal.  Unfortunately, you have a dynamic range dilema.  The pooch is in dappled light and a sunspot on the nose is taking most of the detail from its fur. The remainder of the scene is bordering on low light with your subject, while the background is very, very bright.  One solution is the addition of fill flash.  Although the built-in flash has been saddled with a poor reception from most photographers, it is useful when the subject is within range.  Don't be afraid to use it.  I would suggest to keep a couple of folds of tissue paper or a plastic bag handy to act as a difusser.  The lack of definition in the eyes does hurt you here.  

5/10.



From your Jack to mine.  (R.I.P.)


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

I like the dog chasing the mail man, but it looks like a snapshot. A good one though! Any memory to have of your dog is a good one! 6/10


----------



## Bo4key

I like that you caputred the dog and truck clearly when I assume they were moving at different speeds. I'm sure it's a sentimental shot and I don't see anything wrong with it. It just doesn't hold as much interest for me as it does for you. 

Still a nice shot.

7/10




Watch out! by Boaketography, on Flickr

EDIT  should have saved my spot

In this shot I was trying to get the wasp, I didn't realize I had captured the spider until I got home to process the images I had taken today.


----------



## kundalini

Although I prefer the term Action Shot, it still is a snapshot of Monty. Thanks to both of you for commenting. As a weird set of coincedencies, one day Monty should've zigged when he zagged instead. The FedEx truck was his demise and I had to witnessed it. He was 14 years old and dearly loved. I still miss him.


----------



## kylehess10

I like the depth of field and the color is pretty dead-on but I think the bee is just a little too small in the frame and should be cropped to show more detail of the bee. 8/10


----------



## MWC2

Nice image.  The W/B looks a little off, the whites of her eyes look a little jaundice.  8/10


----------



## Bo4key

Kylehess - Here's a tighter crop, I'm not sure I like it because it brings out the OOF section on the spider even more. Definitely shows a little more detail in the wasp




watchout3.wm.screen by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## lyonsroar

^ I like the original crop better.  The OOF spider is distracting to me and the other crop minimizes that...
This crop, 6/10 other crop 8/10




Frisco, CO by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

9/10 Awesome shot! Perfect saturation and exposure. Love it.


----------



## Max713

I like it, great framing! 8/10
Nothing wrong with it in my eyes, just lacks that certain "pop", if that makes any sense.



&quot;Where did the time go&quot; by Max713, on Flickr


----------



## Tigertail

8.5/10 - Really love the overall feel of the photo. The B&W adds to the surreal tone and the background has the perfect amount of bokeh to keep the background separated while still showing some detail of the wheat. Maybe having just a little more of the hand in frame could add; but, overall I'd say this photo is great!


----------



## Max713

Thanks!

I like the dark theme, it's very fitting for the subject.
I don't really know how to critique it though, although I would like to see a more clear point of interest. I don't think you were going for a portrait style shot here, I'd like to see the facial art presented more as the primary focus.

Can I skip the rating? I don't think I can rate it properly... maybe a 7/10?

Here's a self portrait to carry on with the dark theme:



_DSC1740 by Max713, on Flickr


----------



## pez

I like it. Nice and dark- wonder if B&W might look good, too. 8/10


----------



## lyonsroar

Boring, one of the arms clipped off.  Tree branch intruding lower left.  Looks dreary.
5/10




untitled by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## JWellman

Having just returned from my third trip to Colorado I was happy to see Lyonsroar slip another photo in. "Colorful Colorado" is missing in your photo.  Despite missing the beautiful browns, greens and blues I give it an 8/10. Well done! :thumbup: Out of all the photos I took out west this week, I only did one in B&W. Perhaps I'll slip it in a little later! In the meantime, here's a follow through with Frisco, CO taken this past Saturday.






I can hear Lew now, "Horizontal...horizontal!!!" :lmao:


----------



## AustinChap

I like it in portrait. Focus might be off but it could be that I'm on an iPhone.
Boats are a tad over exposed.
I'm new to this so don't read into my comment to seriously.
7/10

Loaded from tap talk not sure if the quality is there or not.


----------



## fokker

8/10 for a really nice landscape. Nothing amazing about it but nothing wrong with it either. Although actually looking closely again there is a little green lens flare just about the right-hand treeline - but that's getting pretty nit-picky.

Melbourne International Air Show - F22 Raptor and Pilot:


----------



## Jhamb

6.5/10 And btw that Chief is definitely NOT the pilot. Pilots are ALWAYS officers. If that was the Pilot I would have moved to 7.5/10.




Possibilities by Hamblin J, on Flickr


----------



## rlkphotography

I like this, but I also find it confusing. So much is going on that I don't know what to focus on. 7/10


----------



## fokker

5/10 Not the most interesting shot and a few little details that prevent it from standing out, notably the background but also I feel that all the bottles (or at least all the ones in the front row) should be in focus. I think if you shot in landscape from a slightly lower angle and closer to the bottles you would get a more pleasing composition, plus by getting closer you would be able to blur the background more effectively while still keeping the front bottles in focus.



Jhamb said:


> 6.5/10 And btw that Chief is definitely NOT the pilot. Pilots are ALWAYS officers. If that was the Pilot I would have moved to 7.5/10.
> 
> Lol, okay then, Pilot and Some Guy. This one better?


----------



## odiy33

Like the pic, two things I believe would make it better is if it was sharper and if there was no reflection in his eye guards. 7/10


----------



## Starskream666

Pretty cool, like the bokeh. The bottle focus seems off to me though and just not quite right for some reason. 5/10




liam whip by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

Reading people's cc cracks me up   (not pointing finger).


----------



## sezginmesut

Very nice lighting


gsgary said:


> 7.5/10 i would like to see less above the rider and more below with the ground showing to show a bit better how high he is


----------



## fokker

BMX Shot - Don't care much for the selective desaturation myself - maybe it would have worked if it was just toned down a little bit. Though I will concede it does help separate the bike from the trees in the background. Composition looks good. 7/10


----------



## Starskream666

fokker said:


> BMX Shot - Don't care much for the selective desaturation myself - maybe it would have worked if it was just toned down a little bit. Though I will concede it does help separate the bike from the trees in the background. Composition looks good. 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye yeah thanks i know what you mean usually i don't like doing the b&w with a colour subject it looks a bit tacky but i'm a beginner with the masking and stuff like that
Click to expand...


----------



## justin98spyder

Really like this shot, Especially with the craft to one side but still maintaining the focus. Also the rider in the back brings a slight but good attention to jet-skis. 8.5/10


----------



## Village Idiot

1/10

Too much processing and ****, a mustang is in it, and it's cut off. I like oxygen though and there's air in the photo, so I'll give you one point.


----------



## justin98spyder

Village Idiot said:


> 1/10
> 
> Too much processing and ****, a mustang is in it, and it's cut off. I like oxygen though and there's air in the photo, so I'll give you one point.



I'll give it a 5/10. I think there is too much empty space

I was going for the cutoff look. but thanks anyways. Gives me something to work on now. And I don't believe you should judge a picture based on the car in it, but more on the element of the photo itself. 
Love the Dobie btw.


----------



## fokker

1/10. Not good even for just a snapshot. You've cut off half the dog in a bad way, there's half a chair or something in the frame all distractingly, and the lighting from your built in flash is horrible.

Keeping with the pets theme:


----------



## justin98spyder

Still a beginner in photography so yeah, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Starskream666

6/10 I like the shadow behind the cats face but the shadow from the tail is a little off putting and a nice crop.

Sorry to come away from the pets but... went out to the woods today and took my first pic of flowing water effect, i shot this without a tripod as i don't have one, i know it would look alot better with a tripod but try appreciate this was free hand slow shutter so some blur is present and its slightly slanted (i was holding the camera in an awkward position) and this photo has been edited with hue accidently but i thought it looked really cool all red.





Red Forest by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

For a mystical image, I can kinda go with all the red in the leaves. Unfortunately, the exposure is off pretty bad for the far background and the opening in the canopy is taking all the attention. The overexposure of the fallen tree (because I don't believe it to be snow-covered) does not allow enough definition as a secondary subject. There is not enough exposure on the foreground rocks. The tilt is also an issue for me. Vertical orientation was a good choice for this scene. It looks to be a good spot for more attempts and explorations with focal lengths and shutter speeds. I think a longer shutter speed would play better with the water movement. 

5/10


Staying with the water thing....... Hand held with arms extended in the prone position.


----------



## Starskream666

Thanks for C&C wat shutter speed did you use for that?


----------



## JMBriggs

I give that one a 6.5/10 because its not a very exciting picture and I think you could have found a more exciting section of the horse. 

Here is mine... Be nice!


----------



## indioli

9/10 I'm a newbie, so not really my place to comment but from my view, the only thing that puts me off the pic is the twig toward the top right of the pic. I like the colours!
This was for kundalini's pic btw


----------



## Jhamb

I would like to see the full size, and being as shallow as I am I would also like to see the face. I Like the fact that its a naked fit female body so that's an automatic 10 minus three points for not showing the entire body, personally I would like to see all of her curves from top to bottom! 7/10


----------



## Starskream666

Overall nice picture just the red on the flowers is hurting my eyes like its too saturated, if it was toned down or sharper then would be good, and not very exciting 6/10


I know this is overexposed but don't really know how to fix it after its been taken, but still like it.



trees by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Chriss

I actually kinda like this one, the blue color of the grass and trees give it some cool ethereal quality. Unfortunately, the sky is blown badly (like you said). 5/10




IMG_9138 by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Nice shot. Good expression & action by the rider. I don't care for the crop. There needs to be some water under the tube & in the foreground. Overexposure on top of the tube. The water is at that in-between point where you didn't quite use a fast enough shutter speed. Either pan & blur it, or freeze it. 5.5/10


----------



## hayleyfraser24

Nice, blur in the background and the rest in focus, it looks good, 8/10, this shot is the first kind like this ive tried, spent ages dropping a cherry in a glass!


----------



## lyonsroar

The WB is off and you can't really tell what is being dropped...could be a marble...bouncy ball...anything really.  I would get lower and move the glass further from the wall...
6/10





Soft Water by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Chriss

Great shot, great composition. The bridge also adds nice depth and strength to the photo. Nice capture! Although, I could do without the border. 8/10




IMG_0008 by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Tigertail

6/10 Looks a bit under-exposed and the colors are not too exciting. I do like that you chose to shoot at an angle rather than shoot parallel to the facade of the building. I've seen photos of repetitive things that I really like but I think the building is a bit on the plain side and so it doesn't do as much as others. It might help to show the sky at the top of the building or something else to give it something more than just being the side of a building.


----------



## vonstarrphoto

8/10 Great Dof and I love the expression you have captured. COuld maybe be a little brighter but I am a complete novice!


----------



## red__zed

vonstarrphoto said:


> 8/10 Great Dof and I love the expression you have captured. COuld maybe be a little brighter but I am a complete novice!



7/10. Great soft shot, but the crib bars break it out a bit much for me.


----------



## DorkSterr

Kinda boring, but your saturation, exposure and bokeh are excellent. 7.5/10.


----------



## photoguy1971

Great Dof. I wish the little guy had more detail. 8/10
I will stick to the theme.







[/URL] Texas Watering Hole[/IMG]


----------



## newatdslr

I like the reflection , the bee looks a little out of focus ,,But what do i know i am new at this ,
8.3


----------



## newatdslr

Sorry didn't mean to make it a thumb nail


----------



## newatdslr

View attachment 3339
Hope this is better ,,


----------



## photoguy1971

Out with the SPAM!


----------



## newatdslr

Great ,, I attract spam now ,,,


----------



## Seth1993

newatdslr said:


> View attachment 3339
> Hope this is better ,,



7.5/10 

a can see a bit of blur and for me at least this photo has no point by it self , but I'm just a noob


----------



## Fender5388

im gonna say 5/10, it seems pretty boring to me, it'd be awesome with some nice puffy clouds, but as-is id crop oit some sky and get more of the river. but it does seem to have great colors though!


----------



## Starskream666

Aha good timing and funny with the sign maybe slightly underexposed? 6/10


----------



## Moiz

6/10 good shot, but nothing out of the ordinary




No one saves us but ourselves. No one can and no one may. We ourselves must walk the path. by M Moiz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

Cool shot, looks little under exposed? quite eery... i like it 6.5/10

Bit blurry, but had to hold the camera in an awkward position next to my foot haha


----------



## Tigertail

5/10 I like the subject overall. I am not sure if the tilt was intentional or not. Regardless I think it would be better more vertical unless it was more cropped in which case the tilt could work. Bit of over-exposure with the sun and the leaves. I think a closer view of the rocks could prove more interesting as I do like the blurred nature of the water and its colors. Like a close up of the water flowing over the rocks (if possible to take) could be awesome.


----------



## Olympus E300

Well...I like the cripsness of his face while hers is obviously much softer (good DOF).  While he's dark haired, she is blonde which creates a nice contrast.  Both people's expressions look authentic and not "staged" which is always nice.  Furthermore, the framing here works well in my opinion.  Overall its a well shot photo.  Unfortunately, I don't find it terribly interesting. My humble scoring gives you a 7.5/10.

This was at the Threshermen's Reunion (Austin, Manitoba, Canada) about 2 hours away from me.  It was part of the parade.  These horses were pulling the wagon so fast, it made it very hard to capture the image well. Furthermore, it was at 1:30PM and in full sun.  This was the only side of the race track that I could shoot from without producing horrible background clutter. If I could change one thing, I'd like to have at least the driver looking at me - preferably both front men if I could.  It would have been much better if it were later in the day as well.  Some things we just can't control... It is what it is.  Overall, I'm happy with it though the sun glare on the rear horse's chrome head dress is very distracting to me.


----------



## Seth1993

8,5/10 
it would be nice if all of them were looking at you and if you could see the face of the women siting in the back , but it was the only way you could shoot this , and i don't like the frame 






for this one my camera was set on landscape mode , the ship on the picture is still "work in progress"  i don't have much more to say really


----------



## Compaq

I don't think you chose the best angle from which to take this photograph. Part of the dock is cutting off a part of the boat, and it looks flat and lacks contrast and "pop". A little bit more saturated would perhaps be better as well. It looks like the forest has an eye as well  that was kinda cool. 5/10





HDR stova tiff 16 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

Kind of messy living room


----------



## Shoemugger

i love how calming this photo is and how the single light softens the room 8.5/10! good job!






This is a photo of my 7 month old niece in Bangkok.


----------



## Starskream666

Mmm pretty good expression capture on the face but its out of focus and the background subjects ruin the feel of it 4/10




gate by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

Personally, I feel that if you'd lower your perspective, just a little, that would be better. I really like the colours in this, the cool, lonely feel of it, that's brilliant.  I'm not sure if the blown sky adds to it or not. If you could expose another photo for the sky, and blend those exposures... Still, I really like it. 7.5/10

Hallway:



HDR gangen by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

Thanks alot  Im not sure what you mean by expose another photo and blend the exposures though? Do you mean like duplicate the image and underexpose one and rub it out to the other


----------



## Compaq

Starskream666 said:


> Thanks alot  Im not sure what you mean by expose another photo and blend the exposures though? Do you mean like duplicate the image and underexpose one and rub it out to the other



Ohh, I'm in an HDR photography period now. Basically HDR lets you reproduce detail in both highlights, midtones and shadows, because we're blending different exposures of the same scene (one exposed for shadows, one of for midtones etc). We're reproducing a larger dynamic range.


----------



## lyonsroar

Compaq said:


> Personally, I feel that if you'd lower your perspective, just a little, that would be better. I really like the colours in this, the cool, lonely feel of it, that's brilliant.  I'm not sure if the blown sky adds to it or not. If you could expose another photo for the sky, and blend those exposures... Still, I really like it. 7.5/10
> 
> Hallway:
> 
> 
> 
> HDR gangen by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr



Doorway not straight.  Everything is kind of an equal beige tone.  Looks like you were just experimenting with HDR and not really finding a good subject.
4/10

Here's an HDR for ya:




fluff by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

What if I descend into ad hoc explanations, and say that the hallway was my subject and I wanted to show off our lovely beige colour cast?


----------



## lyonsroar

Compaq said:


> What if I descend into ad hoc explanations, and say that the hallway was my subject and I wanted to show off our lovely beige colour cast?



Don't make me call bitter in here...


----------



## Seth1993

are you using only one image for hdr or more , i'm referring to the  waterfall one ?

i tried to make a hdr image with only one photograph  , but i think i did not chose the right object for my first try .


----------



## photoguy1971

What? No score for the waterfall. Must be a 10.


----------



## lyonsroar

Seth1993 said:


> are you using only one image for hdr or more , i'm referring to the  waterfall one ?
> 
> i tried to make a hdr image with only one photograph  , but i think i did not chose the right object for my first try .



You can't make an HDR image with one photo.  You can tone map one photo and make it look kind of like an HDR image, but it's not a true HDR image.

That waterfall one is three exposures.


----------



## kundalini

hold - rating seth1993 photo above


----------



## kundalini

Sorry, but this photo is an injustice to the harmonica. It provides no character to such a fine instrument that can lift the soul or make us cringe to the depths of emotion. Ask Junior.

2/10


Along the same lines and probably just as sad, but it is a Lee Oskar "C"......


----------



## DorkSterr

6/10 Great capture but too much of the subject hands is being cut off and there's enough room on top to have stopped that, there's also that empty space on the right that bugs me for some reason, this shot would of been really nice if it were centered.


----------



## mishele

6/10 The shot seems confused. Is it a portrait of a flower? Is it a minimalist shot w/ a cluttered flower? You have to figure out what shot you want.....=) I think the shot would be very pretty in this minimalist crop, if the flower didn't have all the other stems and flowers directly behind it...=)


----------



## JMBriggs

5/10... The composition is a bit boring and the flower is actually not that pretty... I do like the editing job though....






Here is mine.... oops I always get someone posting in between the one I edit... Sorry... Love the colors and its a very interesting comp 8/10


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^beat ya.....lol


----------



## Olympus E300

mishele said:


> 6/10 The shot seems confused. Is it a portrait of a flower? Is it a minimalist shot w/ a cluttered flower? You have to figure out what shot you want.....=) I think the shot would be very pretty in this minimalist crop, if the flower didn't have all the other stems and flowers directly behind it...=)



I have to comment on this photo. I love this shot. The fellow below seems to think that your composition is poor. I on the other hand love this composition. I don't know my flowers very well but I am going to guess that these are Daisies?  Daisies with a purple light over them?  Sunset perhaps?  Sunrise?  A gel?  Either way, I think you did an excellent job on this shot.  I really like how the focal point is dead center of the frame, through the tunnel of foreground.  It draws me in. Two thumbs up!

Now, on to the photo that I am supposed to rate...Well, I do like it.  Mostly because I like to drink and this capture makes me want to do just that.  The lighting is unusual, pinkish, yet I like it.  I assume that the lights in the bar are what are causing it and that just adds to the feel of it all.  I'm not a huge Irish Whiskey fan and your wonderful bokeh won't allow me to identify anything I recognize here.  Therefore, I'll just have a shot of Jameson Irish Whiskey please.  7.5/10.


----------



## Chriss

This is nicely exposed, framed, etc. Although it just comes off as a bit of a dull shot. It's centered, and doesn't have much kick to it either. Im also not a fan of the black border. 5/10




IMG_0138 by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr


----------



## bigbadmike

Chriss said:


> This is nicely exposed, framed, etc. Although it just comes off as a bit of a dull shot. It's centered, and doesn't have much kick to it either. Im also not a fan of the black border. 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0138 by ChrisShoemaker, on Flickr



Well here goes, I'll take my first shot at this rating business...

I like the composition a lot, very yin vs yang thing going on. Colors and contrast look good and I love bricks for texture. Simple shot which can go both ways, I wish there was a bit more in the picture to look at for a while longer. 7/10 I suppose lol

This is a shot I can't make up my mind on myself so I'm looking forward to see what you guys think;


----------



## photoguy1971

Looks a bit oof to me. The cat also looks just like mine! Need more blur in the back ground.7.5/10

A photo to show my support. Please deduct for over and under exposure, and angle.







[/URL] Fort Worth Stock Yards by ericchisholm, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Compaq

photoguy1971 said:


> The cat also looks just like mine!


----------



## Starskream666

Nicer exposure a little strong but clean and crisp. Doesn't do anything for me though don' like the crop. 5/10


I dont like submitting old pictures but


----------



## lyonsroar

looks like a snapshot.  B&W processing isn't good.  Everything is a sort of white-ish grey.  Lacks contrast.
4/10





fluff by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Airborne_Guy

^^^ The vibrant colors look awesome in this pic. I would of preferred the shot be taken from a lower angle. But overall, great shot!


----------



## MTVision

So I'm a noob but I think this photo is pretty nice.  I really like the color scheme and it makes the girl pop out more. She's also really beautiful so that always helps. 8/10 - but then again what do I know right?? LOL!


----------



## Foxx

Also a beginner here! Your shot has nice composition/layering with the rocks leading out to the trees. I'm also a fan of the reflections in the water, definitely grade A on exposure! However my eyes want to go left, is there more lake there? Where's the rest of the panorama/wide shot? It feels like there's not enough in the frame  6/10


----------



## The_Traveler

Foxx,

This has all the homely virtues, good DOF control, nice focus, sharp, maybe a bit over-saturated - all the supporting composition to lead up to ---------------------------.
Whoops, we are missing the subject here.  Right in the center where every sight line leads, there is a dark hole.

And this is the problem here. The composition makes the bridge part of the support to the main point of interest but there isn't anything.

A good effort with all the technical stuff but there needs to be some something to pique the viewer's eye.

==============================================================================================

Taken after a demonstration on the National Mall.
The tilt is intended


----------



## quiddity

crop the tri from the top then you have the "angle" going.
free my ass sign would of been better if you had someone whose ass wasn't swallowed by his baggies, hence it needed freeing.
seems pretty soft

When nature pukes



naturepukes by tshesse, on Flickr


----------



## Moiz

looks blurred 5/10



Capturing the sunset at Rohtas Fort by M Moiz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Olympus E300

Interesting... I really like the color of the sky and how it contrasts with the dark forground - a building or structure that I can not identify.  I dislike that I can not identify the dark structure in the frame.  I wish that the subject had some definition to it and that it wasn't just one large black blob.  The cloud formations add texture and dynamic to the frame, which I like.  The road signs, light standards and hydro poles take away from this shot in my opinion.  The blown out portion in the center of the light source is a little distracting to me.  In my humble opinion, this scores a 5/10.




A Dusty Day on the Prairie


----------



## kittenbreath

The shadows on the man in front are pretty distracting although I do like the feel the dust in the air brings to the image. 7/10 overall.


----------



## Moiz

good close up shot, great focus 8/10



at Rohtas Fort by M Moiz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## tron

whoops, replied on the wrong photo.  7/10 moiz, i like the subject, very interesting.  good thing there were people around which helps show the scale of the fort.  wish the sky was a little less blown out and the image was a little sharper but nice pic overall.


----------



## Forkie

I guess it's meant to be a diptych, but the trees being cut off like that are distracting.  Not a great fan of IR in general either.  However, whether it was intentional or not, I like how the ground-line on the right hand side photo kind of takes over from the tree line in the left photo.  This would've been better in colour.  And, if they must be a diptych, I'd like to see them separated by some sort of borderline. 6/10.


Now something more manly:




French Air Force Rafale Burn by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Moiz

Wow! great shot!, such an unusual angle, I wonder how this is taken though. My humble score would a 7/10



Mangla Dam Spillway by M Moiz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Netskimmer

I like the framing, symmetry, and the earthy tone. The overcast sky is a bit drab(not that there is much you could have done about it, and while I like the framing of the subject, I don't find it very interesting. 7/10


A stellar night.


----------



## dak1b

WOW! Thats a great big sky of stars! well captured.


----------



## hayleyfraser24

I realy like the rustic look of this, its interesting, id like to see more of the instrument, but its a nice shot 7/10


----------



## tron

7.755555555/10 i like the composition and use of b&w.  i just think the long vertical crop is a little weird and leaves a bit of negative space at the top and bottom.  and i like how your eye follows the background towards the web (subject)


----------



## Compaq

I really like smoke photographs, this one as well! Nice focus, sharp, purple colour works well imo.. I find the top left part of the smoke a little busy, though. I prefer the clean curved lines of the lower right part of the image. Overall, me gusta! 7/10




Soloppgong over Søral by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

Pretty sky colours and the lake looks nice but the blurry bridge and black trees kind of ruins it for me 6/10

I saw this old woman wheeling her chair up this big hill and it felt moving to me, so i took a picture all in good taste. Don't think i really did it justice but i didn't want to spend time getting the right angle etc... because it would look kinda bad...


----------



## Starskream666

bump


----------



## mishele

If you didn't go help her up the hill you get a 1/10......lol This shot is only interesting because it's a little weird to see someone in a wheelchair on the road. IF you did help her I'll give it a 6/10 just because it is something that you never see.


----------



## Netskimmer

I hope you offered helped her to the top.

EDIT: You beat me to it mishele


----------



## tron

mishele, 9.5/10.  i love the soft focus and the contrast between the light and dark tones.  i just wish the flower wasnt centered, i think it could have moved down a little.  overall fantastic photo

heres a boring one


----------



## D-B-J

7/10 for a funny shaped moon.


----------



## hayleyfraser24

how cute... I love photos of pets! 9/10, its a perfect christmas picture... only 1 thing.. maybe a bit more contrast as it looks a little soft... just so the dog stands out a bit more  but very cute, love it!  just thought id add.. this photo was uploaded from facebook as I couldnt find the original so it looks a a bit grainy!


----------



## wlbphoto

im allergic to cats, but don't mind looking through photos. lol, shot is good i'd give it a 7.5. 



i think she's nervous  by Wilson's909, on Flickr


----------



## tron

D-B-J said:
			
		

> 7/10 for a funny shaped moon.



I think were looking for criticism about subject/composition/editing. Not about things the photographer can't controll. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## halestorm

ok so i really like the lighting on this one it really seperates the outside world from the girls world if that makes sense ill give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Bo4key

halestorm said:


> ok so i really like the lighting on this one it really seperates the outside world from the girls world if that makes sense ill give it a 7.5/10


3

I like the composition of this one, I just wish the car was better lit and the sky wasn't blown. I love the color saturation.

7/10




Shades by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## B.Sullivan

I like the shadows, but some of the surroundings are a bit distracting to my eye, atleast. 6.75/10


----------



## TCD photography

6/10. Unfortunately you chopped off part of the right side. A slightly wider angle to still capture the snake's curve without cropping off part of his right side...  I like the snake's colors, though.


----------



## matt hkd

I love the color and the detail. 9.5/10


----------



## The_Traveler

While this picture is reasonably well-exposed - the highlights aren't blown and there is some detail in the shadows - it just doesn't have anything much of interest that would encourage the biewer to look again and get something out of it.

If you lift the dark shadows of the helmet, there is some detail there but nothing specific. 
The idea of using the helmet might have been more interesting if you had used that reflection to capture something tha extended the idea of policing, civic responsibility, etc - anything but a dark blob at the power point.







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## D-B-J

7/10, not sure about the composition


----------



## The_Traveler

D-B-J said:


> 7/10, not sure about the composition



Sorry, I have no clue what you mean by that.


----------



## Bo4key

D-B-J said:


> 7/10, not sure about the composition




I'm not sure if I'm supposed to rate this one or if you are just showing off 

I give it 6/10 because the floral print is a little faded. Very jealous of the gear though.




Point of View by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## boon4376

7/10, the way it is cropped annoys me.


This was a fun shot I took of my parents during the most spectacular red sky night.


----------



## The_Traveler

I think I got short-changed here.
After making an  effort to say something useful about someone's shot and posting my own shot, I get a single short meaningless sentence about the composition.


> 7/10, not sure about the composition


 and then the author posts a picture of his own photo equipment.

This thread has certainly degenerated into the worst kind of crap.

If people who are not comfortable or experienced with critique refuse to make an effort to do some, is it any wonder that the more experienced people virtually biycott the thread?


----------



## Starskream666

The_Traveler said:


> I think I got short-changed here.
> After making an  effort to say something useful about someone's shot and posting my own shot, I get a single short meaningless sentence about the composition.
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10, not sure about the composition
> 
> 
> 
> and then the author posts a picture of his own photo equipment.
> 
> This thread has certainly degenerated into the worst kind of crap.
> 
> If people who are not comfortable or experienced with critique refuse to make an effort to do some, is it any wonder that the more experienced people virtually biycott the thread?
Click to expand...


Your pic didnt show anything interesting and the blur just hurt my eyes, and the high iso is annoying, don't understand what the subject is. 
3/10


----------



## Starskream666

boon4376 said:


> 7/10, the way it is cropped annoys me.
> 
> 
> This was a fun shot I took of my parents during the most spectacular red sky night.



Hmm its a nice idea, and i quite like it, it puts me off that your dad is way taller and takes up more of the frame though haha 6/10





montyy by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

boon4376 said:


> 7/10, the way it is cropped annoys me.



Do you care to elaborate? As Traveler stated about their shot, this isn't really a useful critique. 

It seems like this thread has become more about just posting a quick number to move on and posting some of the rater's own.


----------



## TCD photography

Starskream666 said:


> montyy by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


7/10.  There's a little too much head space - a tighter crop would be better, and the door/door jam behind him is a bit distracting.





Doug Fir pitch by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

Bo4key said:


> It seems like this thread has become more about just posting a quick number to move on and posting some of the rater's own.



I think that the OP meant this thread to be more than it has become.

To that end I have posted http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...9-anyone-interested-real-critique-thread.html  and would encourage people who want more extensive c/c and who are willing to also try better critiques to respond.


----------



## Starskream666

TCD photography said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> montyy by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10.  There's a little too much head space - a tighter crop would be better, and the door/door jam behind him is a bit distracting.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by tighter? any tighter horizontal ways and i would either cut off his ear or tail, if you mean vertically tighter like cutting more of the door off then i can relate to that.

Anyway 7.5/10 nice close up umm not digging the colour too much

2 pics, kinda... kinda cheating 



mont by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

8.5/10 Great capture!


----------



## lyonsroar

^looks like a typical zoo shot.  Flat lighting, boring animal.  Little underexposed too.
5/10




IMG_8432_bw_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## lyonsroar

The_Traveler said:


> I think I got short-changed here.
> After making an  effort to say something useful about someone's shot and posting my own shot, I get a single short meaningless sentence about the composition.
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10, not sure about the composition
> 
> 
> 
> and then the author posts a picture of his own photo equipment.
> 
> This thread has certainly degenerated into the worst kind of crap.
> 
> If people who are not comfortable or experienced with critique refuse to make an effort to do some, is it any wonder that the more experienced people virtually biycott the thread?
Click to expand...


If you look back at page 4 and 5 the thread had already started degenerating into meaningless babble stippled with ego stroking.


----------



## halestorm

Not much to say its a very nice shot 8/10


----------



## DorkSterr

I like the picture, but personally I think the shot wold of looked better with a deeper DoF instead of a shallow DoF . 6/10.


----------



## investmenttechnology

It would nice if people could provide camera, lens and setting information after every picture. That way it would be easier for noobs to learn why lens and settings does what.


----------



## Jarmo

Nice and crisp focus. The crop is a bit too tight over the bird's head though. 7/10


----------



## MorningStarNicole

I like it, but I feel like it's "missing" something. I can't put my finger on what, though. Maybe it needs a more specific focal point? 7/10


----------



## Starskream666

Shame the white on the cat is so dark, i really like it otherwise. The blurry leaves in the foreground nice touch like the cat is more submerged, the dirt on its neck is a bit off putting 8/10


----------



## D-B-J

I strongly dislike selective coloring. I would have liked the view to be more on the dogs level, instead of looking down on it.  The stick and quizzical look on the dogs face definitely adds to the shot though.  7/10.

Shot using a Nikon D7000 Gripped, And an 80-200 2.8D lens, at ISO 250, 92mm, 1/400th of a second, and f2.8.  Two Sb600's at half power each, into one reflective umbrella, aimed at the glass, and angled slightly back towards the camera.  Setup on a reflective table.


----------



## JWellman

Squeezing in to say DBJ, you and I worked on the same thing today. :lmao: What a coincidence!!!


----------



## BekahAura

I give this a 9/10. Beautiful! And I love how you posted your setup. I took 1 point away because I think there are too many reflections in the bottom of the glass (the white reflections not the yellow ones).






I witnessed this spider catch a fly. I discovered him on my coffee cup when I was outside taking flower pictures earlier this spring.


----------



## SethDuBois

I'm going to increase that to a 7/10 largely because I really like how the spiders "eyes" seem to be the sharp focal point. The background is a little distracting however...


----------



## lawrencebrussel

Loved the picture .
 And close-up shoot for the same comes up with some really beautiful scenes, you should have tried this . i would give it 8/10


----------



## AustinChap

No picture so ill post a pic.

Candid picture of my niece.


----------



## Starskream666

Nice but looks out of focus, like the expression and her bright blue eyes. Also feel its cropped in too tight.

6/10




pegs by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## FilmaTroy

8/10 love the sharpness and the out of focus of this...




alien Ant farm by filmatroymedia, on Flickr


----------



## t_hayat

i like it, but his expression looks like he's in pain and the fisheye lens isn't really working here. 7/10




Car chase by t_hayat, on Flickr


----------



## duck411

wow, uhmm... that's a lot of fire... im not sure how to rate that.... for my taste, too lopsided... ...but i have no experience/knowledge with anything outside of portraits really. 6.

Candid of my cousin - SOC btw. 



6TB by celiacphotography, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

You are neither at a 2/3's mask or at a profile, somwhere in between.  The far eye is an issue IMO because it breaks the plane of the far side edge.  The nose is similarly breaking the plane by being positioned either too far or not near enough.  

The harsh sunlight can add value in an artistic sense and does not detract here even with the lose of hair detail from the lens flair.  However, the messy strands of hair on her jawline do detract quite a bit.

I think some fill flash, even from the pop-up/built-in flash or reflector would help in situations like this so that you could better expose for the background and ambient light while still properly exposing your subject.

6/10


----------



## Compaq




----------



## kundalini

Compaq said:


>


----------



## Compaq

kundalini said:
			
		

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k



I lolled at your post before you added rating, at the more important thing was to find yourself a photo to be rated- thing


----------



## kundalini

:thumbsup:


----------



## eUgalde13

D-B-J said:


>


Wow, seriously? I don't take a lot of photos cuz I never find the perfect scenario :/  Thanks DBJ for sharing the secret (at least new for me haha).


----------



## Hardrock

Kundalini...3/10


----------



## kundalini

Hardrock said:


> Kundalini...3/10


If you're talking about the Gary Coleman video, yeah I can go with that.  If you talking about the image of the anole, you can go phuque yourself with that rating.  It is meaningless without any descriptives.


----------



## Shadowbox

Hardrock - 7 - it's a huge visual impact, jumping right off the screen and capturing my attention and the colors are so vibrant but I can't make out what's going on, it's so busy. Too bad it can't be cropped to just the top half of the room, that is the best part IMO.




doubleduck (1 of 1) by lifebyme, on Flickr


----------



## Hardrock

kundalini said:


> Hardrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kundalini...3/10
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the Gary Coleman video, yeah I can go with that. If you talking about the image of the anole, you can go phuque yourself with that rating. It is meaningless without any descriptives.
Click to expand...


So its real hard for me to know if you are joking or not. The anole doesn't come close to any of the other images that you have posted as far as quality. Yeah its sharp but the anole is on a window screen (would have liked to see him in a more natural environment) and the crop is wierd for me its not quite close enough  or enough of the body. Just my thoughts and I stick with my rating which is just my opinion... Maybe someone else can give you another rating.


----------



## kundalini

Hardrock said:


> So its real hard for me to know if you are joking or not. The anole doesn't come close to any of the other images that you have posted as far as quality. Yeah its sharp but the anole is on a window screen (would have liked to see him in a more natural environment) and the crop is wierd for me its not quite close enough or enough of the body. Just my thoughts and I stick with my rating which is just my opinion... Maybe someone else can give you another rating.


Thanks Hardrock for taking the time to come back and explain the reasons for your rating.  The actual rating didn't bother me, but the lack of any dialogue was not constructive for anyone reading this thread.  A lot of newbies are contributing here and it will be a definite benefit to them if some thought process is provided why a person rating an image finds it favorable or not.  I realize this is a light-hearted "fun" thread, but if we can learn something in the process, all the better.  Additionally, I considered the anole a reasonable example to further demonstrate to duck411's image I rated.  It was strongly backlit and by adding some fill flash, I didn't get a silhouette of my subject.

Let the rating stand.  Peace.


----------



## DorkSterr

Shadowbox said:


> Hardrock - 7 - it's a huge visual impact, jumping right off the screen and capturing my attention and the colors are so vibrant but I can't make out what's going on, it's so busy. Too bad it can't be cropped to just the top half of the room, that is the best part IMO.
> 
> doubleduck (1 of 1) by lifebyme, on Flickr


I like the idea of the shot, but the subjects face is totally blown out and not even visible on my monitor at least. The saturation is perfect, the composition I'm not really feeling, too much empty space on the right. 5/10.Photo taken from the Canadian National Exhibition.


----------



## mishele

The sculpture alone looks very interesting!! The way you have presented the sculpture it makes it look like snap shot. The guy behind the sculpture and the rest of the background is very distracting. It has ruined the photo for me. I know you prolly didn't have optimal conditions to take this shot but the things I listed ruined it for me. Patience is half the battle. 5/10


----------



## ErinP709

Hi - this is my first post. I spent the last hour reading through this thread and it is amazing! I feel like it is the best hour of learning I have spent on photography. 

I give the above photo a 9/10. I really like the composition with the 2 drops and how the "round" theme carries through the entire image. Like I said...I am new, so my critique might not be very good...but I tried.

IMG_5556 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I tried to put the picture into the post as an image but it kept telling me that the URL was invalid?!


----------



## margosoriginals

ErinP709 I can't see your photo, so I will just critique the one above! I give it a 9/10. Could be a little bit lighter, but it really works as a dark shot. I agree with Wrin about the round theme, the compsition and colors are amazing!


----------



## mishele

ErinP709 said:


> Hi - this is my first post. I spent the last hour reading through this thread and it is amazing! I feel like it is the best hour of learning I have spent on photography.
> 
> I give the above photo a 9/10. I really like the composition with the 2 drops and how the "round" theme carries through the entire image. Like I said...I am new, so my critique might not be very good...but I tried.


Thanks.....you did a great job!!! Welcome to the forum!!! Edit you thread and post a picture of yours in it!! That way we can continue the C&C!!


----------



## ErinP709

Finally figured it out...


----------



## mishele

margos.........fun shot. The shot looks a little soft, meaning that you missed a sharp focus. Keep shooting!! Macro shots are tough!! 6/10
Erin....Again fun shot. Beautiful little girl but you  cut off her arm.....=( Try to remember to watch your backgrounds, this one is very busy. Try a smaller f/stop, you'll blur the background more. 5/10


----------



## JWellman

I'm such a fan of yours Mishele. I don't even know what I'm looking at but chances are it's a flower.  Despite not knowing, it doesn't really matter because I could sit and look at it all day. The colors are spectacular and I wish it were hanging on my wall. Since every picture is not exactly perfect, I guess the only thing throwing my vision off is the blackened corner and a couple specks of what looks to be dust. 9/10

Taken today at a bridal shower.


----------



## Bend The Light

A lovely moment, and shows clearly the generations. Lovely emotions etc, the old lady looks extremely happy, and I am not even bothered by the lack of eyes...she's clearly in a moment of fun/happiness. Only niggle is that it is very tightly cropped/framed. This leads to a "random hand" on the right. I know it's the old lady's hand, but it is disconnected. 7/10




Sunset over the hills at Croeslyn 3 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## lawrencebrussel

kundalini said:


>



I'll rate it 7/10.

& Loved it


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS

Bend The Light said:


> A lovely moment, and shows clearly the generations. Lovely emotions etc, the old lady looks extremely happy, and I am not even bothered by the lack of eyes...she's clearly in a moment of fun/happiness. Only niggle is that it is very tightly cropped/framed. This leads to a "random hand" on the right. I know it's the old lady's hand, but it is disconnected. 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset over the hills at Croeslyn 3 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr



8/10 I love the colours


----------



## Hokie1985

A bit dark for my taste but like the broodiness of it...7/10



_DSC0259 by Hokie1985, on Flickr


----------



## thomas30

5/10, It is impossible to identify what kind of animal it is! Otherwise, the quality of pic, contrast, hues everything is fine.


----------



## Starskream666

You didn't post a picture so



ginner edit1 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## brittanyrose864

Love the lighting and black/white theme. 

Rating: 8/10


----------



## pthrift

Brittany: I like the colors. 8/10.




rainbow by patrick.thrift, on Flickr


----------



## kittenbreath

pthrift: I mean, you captured the rainbow well but i really dislike the crop. 5/10.


----------



## Starskream666

kittenbreath said:


> pthrift: I mean, you captured the rainbow well but i really dislike the crop. 5/10.



Nice dawg, quite a boring backdrop though and underexposed? too dark, i'm guessing it was taken at night? would be nice to see it in a more sunny atmosphere 6/10




liamedit2 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## ErinP709

I can't figure out the first one (but I know nothing about skateboarding). I love the second one. I really enjoy the action and I find the guys in the background add interest. 8/10


----------



## Dp-PARIS

5, as I would expect a photo of watermelon to be more colourful.


----------



## Shadowbox

Dp-PARIS said:


>



I really like this photo, my eye was immediately drawn to the person in it. I find it to be a tad bit dark. I understand the concept with the sun up above and then the road below but I still think it could look better cropped, it's just such a huge area it covers. So 7/10




oscar (1 of 1) by lifebyme, on Flickr


----------



## honoryourlife

Shadowbox said:


> Dp-PARIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this photo, my eye was immediately drawn to the person in it. I find it to be a tad bit dark. I understand the concept with the sun up above and then the road below but I still think it could look better cropped, it's just such a huge area it covers. So 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oscar (1 of 1) by lifebyme, on Flickr
Click to expand...


I would say 9/10. I really like how the photo looks. The dog is cute as hell!

And here is mine!






Joel Parent of Ninjaspy (Vancouver, BC).


----------



## Eirik

Really like the picture, but slightly dark. 7/10

Here's mine:




Utsikten frå Klubbavikjo by EirikBrak, on Flickr


----------



## Fender5388

im saying 8/10
i find the photo a bit boring, but i love the colors, the clouds are nice and the reflection in the water is great. 






ignore the watermark, im not a fan of them but its for facebook purposes


----------



## Starskream666

ErinP709 said:


> I can't figure out the first one (but I know nothing about skateboarding). I love the second one. I really enjoy the action and I find the guys in the background add interest. 8/10



Well there he is rubbing wax on the rail so it will grind better for his BMX (not skateboard) haha. And thanks


----------



## Starskream666

Perfect capture moment on the trick, nice lighting on the ramp, did you use a light? 8.5/10




liamedit3 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Hmmmmmm........fun shot.
Your main man is centered, which isn't always bad, but here there is nothing really adding to the picture to the left of him. 
My eye is drawn in by the bright spot being the soda can and the shoe laces........I doubt that was intended. 
I like the PoV......it's interesting and held my attention. 6/10
 Keep shooting


----------



## Alpha500

I like the way the photo trails off into the mist, but it's not sharp enough for me at the bottom of the image, but what do I know, I'm just a noob.

I'll give 6.5/10 

Here's my effort.


----------



## kashifkashu

4/10 , low brightness 





Source : - my website (Wedding Photography | Wedding Photographer Melbourne)


----------



## Starskream666

Over exposed building yet an underexposed bride? surely it should be the other way round, and the trees look too fake. The vignetting makes it seem that they are walking to the bright wonderful building to reach peace or something, but if that were the case, the building would have to look much more interesting. 5/10




liamedit1 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## honoryourlife

Starskream666 said:


> Over exposed building yet an underexposed bride? surely it should be the other way round, and the trees look too fake. The vignetting makes it seem that they are walking to the bright wonderful building to reach peace or something, but if that were the case, the building would have to look much more interesting. 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liamedit1 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr



Neat photo, I'd give 9.0/10 and I'll raise you with this.


----------



## Starskream666

Saying you raised my photo with yours? no offence but you didn't lol. And try go a bit deeper in with C&C


----------



## honoryourlife

Starskream666 said:


> Saying you raised my photo with yours? no offence but you didn't lol. And try go a bit deeper in with C&C



Poor choice of words on my part. My apologies.


----------



## NJKILLSYOU




----------



## Fender5388

Starskream666 said:


> Perfect capture moment on the trick, nice lighting on the ramp, did you use a light? 8.5/10
> 
> 
> liamedit3 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr



i used three lights, thanks


----------



## Bend The Light

NJKILLSYOU said:


>



I like it, love the "High Key" aspect, the reflection, and the simplicity. Very nice 9/10




Teasel at Ynis-Hir SOOC by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Nightstr

^9/10 very nice!


----------



## Starskream666

nice overall tone and i like the colours, not sure what the subject is though, 7/10


This is the first photo i ever took, i know there are problems with it now like over exposed and blown out snow and the clock is too dark haha but you can still rate it


----------



## MWC2

Starskream666 said:


> nice overall tone and i like the colours, not sure what the subject is though, 7/10
> 
> 
> This is the first photo i ever took, i know there are problems with it now like over exposed and blown out snow and the clock is too dark haha but you can still rate it



It needs to be straightened, the snow looks blown in a few areas and I'm not sure how I'm feeling about the placement of the clock, I think I want it moved more to the left but then I'm not sure how the image would look with having the wall it is attached to come into play. I also would like to see the face of the clock a little brighter, as it is it is not drawing my attention enough.  Overall I'm not really drawn into this one.  I give it a 6/10


----------



## Starskream666

That is some sharrrrp focus, i like it, nice lighting and expression on the pug 9/10




montee by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

I think you have used the DoF well in this image...it is difficult to shoot a long snout and keep it in focus, so work with what you have and make it a fun shot, like this. Could be messy on the lenses, though! Wish the rest of his nose was in shot, but that's my only real niggle. Nice, fun shot. 7/10




Ben by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

Nice capture with the droplets and i like how you can clearly see how the dog is moving, but the colours are pretty bland and i think you could of done with dodging the face a bit because on my monitor at least i cant see his eyes without really looking hard. 6/10




burd by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## jackiex_x

I'm no expert, but it looks a little bit dark for my liking and maybe would have been nice if you'd zoomed in a bit? But good photo as regards getting the action, getting the bird in mid flight.  I'd say 7/10.


Here's mine....





I was messing around with the camera in the living room yesterday and think I managed to capture the feeling of a rainy day afternoon, looking thru the window into the street.  I know it's dark, but it was getting dark so that's how I wanted it to look.


----------



## Starskream666

Dark n grainy is how i wanted it, but thanks


----------



## jackiex_x

Starskream666 said:


> Dark n grainy is how i wanted it, but thanks


 
See, I said I'm no expert


----------



## Shadowbox

jackiex_x said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark n grainy is how i wanted it, but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I said I'm no expert
Click to expand...


You don't know the artistic intentions of the photographer if they don't state so, don't think you're not an expert just because of their response .. this is the rate the photo thread above you based on YOUR feelings/thoughts.. not based on 'how the photographer wanted it' unless they say so BEFORE hand and ask if they achieved the effect they wanted. 

Jackie your photo definitely shows darkness and I think I would like it better if you focused outside the window and the lace was even across the frame. I'd say 6/10




agirllake (1 of 1) by lifebyme, on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics

I don't know what it is, but the crop doesn't really strike me as appealing. I feel like it's a bit unbalanced. 6/10




Ben 2 by Compressed Memories, on Flickr


----------



## Shadowbox

Well I also have it with a horizontal crop and with a larger vertical crop, not to take the thread off topic but I want to give the photo to her mom so which crop would work best? Thanks!


----------



## Ballistics

Shadowbox said:


> Well I also have it with a horizontal crop and with a larger vertical crop, not to take the thread off topic but I want to give the photo to her mom so which crop would work best? Thanks!



I think your best bet would be to show her mom both crops and see how she feels about either. I think for this particular crop, maybe a little bit less foreground will work? I don't it might just be me.


----------



## Foxx

Ballistics: I like the composition, background and strong lines in this shot. The boy seems very well exposed too! The only thing missing is a memorable expression.  He looks almost forlorn, not a very happy face... 7/10


----------



## Ballistics

Thank you and I couldn't agree more. My son has this weird shyness for the camera so every time I take the camera out he refuses to look in my direction. I have to trick him into looking at me by calling his name after playing for a few minutes and once he notices the camera he has that awkward "Oops eye contact!" moment.


----------



## Starskream666

Technically nothing really wrong, not sure about the shadow of the jumper being at the front and hard light ontop of it, if that is the subject, looks awkward and not very interesting. 7/10




monty by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Monty looks great. Can't decide of more space needed in front of his nose, but that's a small thing. It's a lovely shot. 9/10




Mallard Shaking Down 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jackiex_x

wow lovely photo.  i like the texture of the water and can feel the bird is in motion.  i would personally prefer the whole photo to be in focus tho rather than the blurred out background. 9/10.

here's mine:


----------



## C_mo

jackiex_x said:


> wow lovely photo.  i like the texture of the water and can feel the bird is in motion.  i would personally prefer the whole photo to be in focus tho rather than the blurred out background. 9/10.
> 
> here's mine:



I really like this, but I don't like how the top of his head is cropped off. There is also something off to the far right hand side and it is kind of distracting. 7/10


----------



## jackiex_x

C_mo said:


> I really like this, but I don't like how the top of his head is cropped off. There is also something off to the far right hand side and it is kind of distracting. 7/10



yes i agree but it was taken thru the opening to his little house in his climbing frame which is what you can see on the right hand side.  thanks for C&C.


----------



## m_verbruggen

Hi guys, I'm new here and still waiting for my first dslr camera! I've managed to survive with my regular point&shoot camera's but I can't wait to get my dslr!

I would love to learn as much as possible so please take a look at my gallery and leave some C&C!

About the above,I love pics of kids but I don't like the fact that the person in the back is cut of like that. 7/10 for that.

Seems I cannot add any pics here..Maybe because it is my first post?


----------------------------------------------


I tried it several times but I can't! So please take a look at my gallery, thanks guys!!


----------



## Ballistics

m_verbruggen said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and still waiting for my first dslr camera! I've managed to survive with my regular point&shoot camera's but I can't wait to get my dslr!
> 
> I would love to learn as much as possible so please take a look at my gallery and leave some C&C!
> 
> About the above,I love pics of kids but I don't like the fact that the person in the back is cut of like that. 7/10 for that.
> 
> Seems I cannot add any pics here..Maybe because it is my first post?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it several times but I can't! So please take a look at my gallery, thanks guys!!



Im guessing you don't understand the concept of this thread or this forum in general. If you would like someone to take a look at your pictures, post a few times then start a new thread with 1 or 2 pictures.
Start a flickr account and use it to post pictures that way.


----------



## m_verbruggen

Ballistics said:


> m_verbruggen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here and still waiting for my first dslr camera! I've managed to survive with my regular point&shoot camera's but I can't wait to get my dslr!
> 
> I would love to learn as much as possible so please take a look at my gallery and leave some C&C!
> 
> About the above,I love pics of kids but I don't like the fact that the person in the back is cut of like that. 7/10 for that.
> 
> Seems I cannot add any pics here..Maybe because it is my first post?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it several times but I can't! So please take a look at my gallery, thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing you don't understand the concept of this thread or this forum in general. If you would like someone to take a look at your pictures, post a few times then start a new thread with 1 or 2 pictures.
> Start a flickr account and use it to post pictures that way.
Click to expand...


I DO understand the concept of this thread, I rated the previous one and as I said I tried to upload one of my pics but it didn't work!

anyway thanks for the info, will try with the flickr account...


----------



## MTVision

m_verbruggen said:
			
		

> I DO understand the concept of this thread, I rated the previous one and as I said I tried to upload one of my pics but it didn't work!
> 
> anyway thanks for the info, will try with the flickr account...



There is a sticky in the beginners forum that tells you how to post pictures on TPF. I would read it.


----------



## SensePhoto

C_mo said:


> I really like this, but I don't like how the top of his head is cropped off. There is also something off to the far right hand side and it is kind of distracting. 7/10



The baby is adorable! 




Picture (38 of 38).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr


----------



## willis_927

I like the photo, interesting subject and the other people snapping shots also adds some emotion. Looks like u cranked the clarity slider to the right, not sure if I like the added clarity or not, up in the air on that. 7.5/10


----------



## Foxx

Well aint that some purdy HDR! Beautiful colors and exposed perfectly. Technically it's a great shot, but I don't know what I'm looking for in the frame...is it the lake? Or the sky? Or the dam in the background? Nothing is clearly the focus here, and it's not that pretty as a straight landscape...Still like it though 7/10


----------



## m_verbruggen

MTVision said:


> m_verbruggen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO understand the concept of this thread, I rated the previous one and as I said I tried to upload one of my pics but it didn't work!
> 
> anyway thanks for the info, will try with the flickr account...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a sticky in the beginners forum that tells you how to post pictures on TPF. I would read it.
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Tigertail

Foxx said:


>



8-9/10 : I love this photo! It's extremely surreal and works without really having anything in focus. This would probably look great printed on canvas.


We had an interesting night...


----------



## m_verbruggen

Wow that's a bit scary! But I do like the picture! I'll give it a 7/10

Here's my pic, unfortunately from the time when I didn't have a dslr camera...


----------



## C_mo

This is beautiful  It is a little saturated I think, and there are large shadows thrown over the child... and I can't tell if he or she is naked which I find weird. 7/10

This is from our branding this year back in May, right after I bought the camera:






(edited to fix image size)


----------



## DorkSterr

Im not really feeling the picture, it looks under exposed in my MacBook Pro. 5/10.


----------



## Bend The Light

I like a bit of candid squirrel...this one is good. Only drawback is the cropped tail, but I know they are not easy. Railings are a pain, but this is the park, I take it? You get what's there. 7/10

Here's Chris...Chris Rhea...




Rhea face crop by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## m_verbruggen

I like the photo but I don't like the way it's tail has been cut of. Either you should have the whole animal on the photo, or zoomed in more on it's head. 6/10

hhmm, that was for photo of the the squirl!!You guys are too fast or I am too slow!

Love the pic above, 8/10!





PB230197 by m_verbruggen, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

Beautiful pic, nice tone 8/10



DSC_2444 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## jackiex_x

love this shot, get the feeling that the ladybird is lonely and sad lol. 9/10.

here's mine.... this little guy had made a web right across the steps up  to our garden and we didn't like to disturb him so we stayed on the patio instead lol.


----------



## Forkie

jackiex_x said:


> love this shot, get the feeling that the ladybird is lonely and sad lol. 9/10.
> 
> here's mine.... this little guy had made a web right across the steps up  to our garden and we didn't like to disturb him so we stayed on the patio instead lol.



Can see what you were going for, but the spider is wildly out of focus .  The white balance is also very warm.  However, the DoF is good and would've worked if the subject was in focus.  8/10 for effort, 6/10 for the result.


Roaaaarrrr!   Or not...




Male Lion by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

I like the lions, but I think you could lose about 1/3 of the image at the bottom. They seem a little cramped up at the top. Processing is good, maybe a tad dark, but like the feel of it. 7/10

Continuing a theme:



Across the Water by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tigertail

6/10 I know you have zero control over it but it might be better if the lion had turned its head towards you. Also the image is very centered. I know bokeh is very subjective but it looks very rough in this image. Maybe close down a little to make it less noticeable.


----------



## joealcantar

6/10 to me it is just too much dead space up above, sky is really not that interesting.  Have you considered a panoramic shot with just a little sky over the buildings?
-
Shoot well, Joe
-


----------



## SensePhoto

8/10 Nice b&w, no braw earned you a point. Looking good.




Daisy by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

I can't see your pic mate, sorry.

I don't usually do this type of edit and im not sure about it, wanted to know what you guys thought


----------



## Starskream666

bump


----------



## Ballistics

Tigertail said:


> 6/10 I know you have zero control over it but it might be better if the lion had turned its head towards you. Also the image is very centered. I know bokeh is very subjective but it looks very rough in this image. Maybe close down a little to make it less noticeable.



By image I assume you mean the subject, and if you think it's "very centered" then I think you should google rule of thirds.


----------



## Bend The Light

Starskream666 said:


> I can't see your pic mate, sorry.
> 
> I don't usually do this type of edit and im not sure about it, wanted to know what you guys thought



I like it...it looks harsh and sad, which I assume was the purpose. The only think bugging me is what he is holding...looks like it may be a mobile, which stops me falling into the whole 2down n out" theme I sense from this...7/10




Ruby Solemn 3 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Ballistics said:


> Tigertail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 I know you have zero control over it but it might be better if the lion had turned its head towards you. Also the image is very centered. I know bokeh is very subjective but it looks very rough in this image. Maybe close down a little to make it less noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By image I assume you mean the subject, and if you think it's "very centered" then I think you should google rule of thirds.
Click to expand...


Yes, I put his head on 1/3. And I WANTED a rear view...he's looking across the water, perhaps dreaming of "greener grass"...

Cheers.


----------



## joealcantar

I like the image Light Bender, but my attention goes straight to the nose due to the dry skin on it.  Just touch it up a little so the focus remains on the eyes.  8/10 , I would print and hang.
-





-




Shoot well, Joe


----------



## SensePhoto

joealcantar said:


> I like the image Light Bender, but my attention goes straight to the nose due to the dry skin on it.  Just touch it up a little so the focus remains on the eyes.  8/10 , I would print and hang.
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot well, Joe



All i can say is RAWR!




Hi by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr


----------



## Foxx

Colldfire said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot well, Joe
> All i can say is RAWR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr



No critique for him? 

Joealcantar -7/10 The model is nice  but the shot looks a bit dark and the gap above her head a bit distracting.

Colldfire - 6/10 Nice snapshot! I love german sheperds, those eyes  Great focus and nice colors, but the background is a bit distracting and you cut off one of the ears. Great for spur of the moment though!


----------



## Foxx

bump....


----------



## danielsmith4213

Foxx I'll give you 8 out of 10, simply because it's a little blurry. Otherwise I love the perspective


----------



## Ethang

^ I really like that photo daniel. The guys expression and his flowing hair (and beard) really make the photo. Id say a 7.5/10 (from my newbish opinion). 



DSC_0144 (1) by Ethang13, on Flickr


----------



## Ethang

Ethang said:


> ^ I really like that photo daniel. The guys expression and his flowing hair (and beard) really make the photo. Id say a 7.5/10 (from my newbish opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0144 (1) by Ethang13, on Flickr



No one  ?


----------



## Pdub77

I'll keep the post going I think the picture is pretty good the background sort of distracts me but the bird and branch look nice so probably like a 7/10 I think but I'm new to this.

Here is mine:


----------



## Starskream666

Pdub77 said:


> I'll keep the post going I think the picture is pretty good the background sort of distracts me but the bird and branch look nice so probably like a 7/10 I think but I'm new to this.
> 
> Here is mine:



Not very sharp and the colours of the cat just kind of camouflage into the background colours so it's not a very interesting photo or crop. 6/10

Thought i'd share this one because i don't really like it but don't know why, apart from it being a picture of a dustbin, would like to see what others think ha



Untitled by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

I think that showing the grimy state of things it works, but to be honest, not much happening for me. Gritty street photography...but nothing is happening. 6/10




Pylon nr Park Inn - Manvers by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## dekcom

Nice.


----------



## lolondar

ill give it a 8 out of 10 just because i like the abstractness of it and think it looks cool and very focused and the background adds instead of detracts


----------



## mishele

There is no pop in this image. All the colors are just Blah and the composition is the same. I'm sure this was a very dramatic scene but this shot doesn't do it justice. Computationally, I would try to add some depth by adding something in the foreground.


----------



## lolondar

hehe i didn't think it was to bad for having been taken by a 16 year old on a disposable  while in a moving vehicle lol i like yours.. abstractish ... thing..... 6/10


----------



## Ethang

^ Thanks for the input guys, the poster above didn't post an image so i thought i might as well. this is kinda an old photo of my (taken late August) but I never really had anyone CC it, so here it is 

DSC_0885 by Ethang13, on Flickr


----------



## Arson

wow from a newer guy i would have to say 8/10 
 The background is what got me the closer background is soft and in focus but the far backround is just out of focus 
which makes it a great photo......I would put it on my wall is what I mean


----------



## rexbobcat

6/10 The composition isn't too spectacular and the colors seem flat. However, if you amped up the contrast and the color some, I think it would make a really great shot. I think it would also be more eye-appealing if you edited out the blade of grass covering the face of the statue. All this is my opinion, though. I'm all about contrast in color. I don't even enjoy black and white images usually. XD


----------



## Starskream666

Ooh that is really pretty, nice colours and nice timing, very clear and crisp, maybe a bit deeper DOF would have been nice? maybe... but i'm just guessing there.

8/10


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack

7/10   The Bokeh could be a little softer and the dog seems a little overexposed but still an overall good pic.


----------



## Dom6663

^ 6/10 
Its a 'cool' photo. The monochromatic look gives it a oppressive claustrophobic feel, in a good way? I feel like the image has potential, IF there was a center of intrest, which is where you lose your points. Everything is sharp, everything is pretty much 2 dimensional on the same plane. Just a boring photo, but it has potential none the less.

Yes this was shot with film, then scanned to my desktop and worked on a little in Photoshop


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

7/10 Very nice photo! It is a bit dark (you said you scanned it though) but i love the birds expression. Good job!


----------



## AMBP

*I'm still a newbie photographer!* - I'd say, 9/10.. Very nice color and saturation, the little bit of green from the grass on the side is a nice contrast.  The only thing that's catching my eyes is the shadow on the mushrooms.. I'm guessing a flash was used..  I'd say the ambient light should have been all around instead of pointing directly at it (if I'm making any sense)..  I like it though! 


-I really didn't know the black and white conversion techniques before tonight.. This was originally taken in in-camera monochrome, then post-processed in Photoshop CS4 to a more sepia/bronze feel.  Very little sharpness added.


----------



## timputtick

Nice crisp shot of the cat, massive eyes O.O  i like it!  8/10


----------



## marmots

8.5/10
the road, and light trails look really nice, but the sky is is noisy, and a little off around the tree
other than that the color looks really nice too


----------



## BastiaanImages

This really isn't my kind of picture but I see it took some time in photoshop. Maybe the window in the background could have been edited out. 7/10



BMW M3 matte gray by BastiaanImages, on Flickr


----------



## marmots

BastiaanImages said:


> This really isn't my kind of picture but I see it took some time in photoshop. Maybe the window in the background could have been edited out. 7/10



yeah... it was more of a joke than anything

and it only took about 20 mins in photoshop


----------



## marmots

8/10
i would have preferred if it were a little more level with the car,  you also shouldn't have clipped off the tire, and should've used a smaller aperture to get the front of the car in focus


----------



## Kaitybug

I am going to give it a 9, I love the water droplets but nothing really pops out at me.


----------



## TenaciousTins

Newbish opinion says 8/10. I like the water droplets but it seems kind of soft to me or something. But overall I like it.

ETA: Whoops Kaity, looks like we posted at the same time.


----------



## MrSleepin

9/10 very cool pic! i love silhouette shots!






*
copy img url to see the full size!*


----------



## Corto

9/10, great angle and exposure.  






Voigtlander Vito CLR, Ilford HP5 plus


----------



## Dom6663

8/10

Even though its not centered between the leading lines, they still give a really interesting feel to the photo. The shadows on the brick wall also really make it an interesting shot. The only thing I would change is try to shoot it when there weren't cars there, to give a sort of deserted look. And crop the image so that that doorway/window looking entrance at the very beginning of the wall wasnt there to distract from the photo

A quit photo taken while walking down the street


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack

7/10 I like street photography a lot.


----------



## marmots

TenaciousTins said:


> Newbish opinion says 8/10. I like the water droplets but it seems kind of soft to me or something. But overall I like it.



it's as sharp as the lens i used allows

bigger version here


----------



## marmots

too warm, and some of the right side should be cropped off
it's perfectly centered  6.5/10


----------



## dylanstraub

8 out of 10 for coolness alone.

I haven't really shot anything recently so this is a picture of my daughter from a few months ago.


----------



## GnipGnop

I'm not really a fan of borders. I find this one to be especially distracting. I like the overall softness of the photo which to me is accented by the warm WB. The composition seems spot on. The vertical and horizontal lines all lead me to her hands and face, which is a good thing. The subject is clear and well focused, and her expression seems genuine, not forced.

Colour-wise, I don't think the pink/brown tones really go all that well together. It isn't a hard-fast rule, but I find the crooked line in the background a bit distracting, but I'm just being picky now.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack

Really mysterious photo, as I said above I love urban/street photography and I tend to be a little biased haha.  8/10


Ok here's my updated pic from above.  I used auto levels and cropped some out of the right hand side.


----------



## Starskream666

Not too interesting tbh, but nice sharp focus and the lighting on it makes it jump out at you a bit more. Not sure if there is meant to be a story behind it with the posters. 6/10




Dusk by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics

marmots said:


> too warm, and some of the right side should be cropped off
> it's perfectly centered  6.5/10
> ]
> 
> The rule of thirds is not the end all be all composition rule. Subjects can be centered.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack

Starskream666 said:


> Not too interesting tbh, but nice sharp focus and the lighting on it makes it jump out at you a bit more. Not sure if there is meant to be a story behind it with the posters. 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusk by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr





Good pic but nothing really stands out to make it special.  The blue isn't a bad effect either.  6.5/10


Here's my pic I took about an hour ago.  My editing skills stink to say the least (faint halo around the egg) if you look hard enough.


----------



## Starskream666

yeah i do not get that 'halo' haha sorry. Interesting photo, not much technically pleasing about it. Maybe from a different angle it would interest me more 5/10




Steps by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## BastiaanImages

I like the shot very much, the footstep raises questions (why aren't there any on the lower steps). Maybe the vignetting is a bit to much for me. 8,5/10



Light through art by BastiaanImages, on Flickr


----------



## NATO

I like that image, bit too much "clutter" around the top, but that is very minor. 8.5/10 very close to a 9 in my book.


----------



## Kazzy

NATO said:


> I like that image, bit too much "clutter" around the top, but that is very minor. 8.5/10 very close to a 9 in my book.



I am VERY new to all this. I love taking photos (they just arent that great). Now I don't know all the lingo and what not, but I know what I like. I give this a 7/10, its very clear, the lights are a little distracting, (the brightness of them - but hey lights are bright). I love lightening pictures. 

Okay here is mine:


----------



## Foxx

Technically looks good, but attention is drawn to the fur instead of the face because of the shadow. Also not the most interesting composition. 5/10


----------



## Starskream666

Very interesting photo, the sky looks cool and i like the light trail, would of been better if they were longer imo and it's a little under exposed 8/10


----------



## BastiaanImages

Starskream666 said:


> Very interesting photo, the sky looks cool and i like the light trail, would of been better if they were longer imo and it's a little under exposed 8/10



Like it, maybe i'd be better in plain b/w instead of the blue-ish it's now. I made me wonder what i'm looking at (couldn't really figure out the scale at first). Maybe a bit dark around the edges but I like it in general. 7,5/10



Walking past by BastiaanImages, on Flickr


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack

I like it, maybe a little bit of an exposure problem but I like the guy at the end of the alley.  7/10


----------



## Starskream666

Cool idea, looks underexposed and the large dark area on the top right detracts from the effect imo. Also the detail on some trees is hard to see. 6/10


The grain is intentional



Jazz by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## JMBriggs

Hey let's get this going again! I'm on my cell so I can't rate/post yet but soon as it took me a long time to dig this one up you should all keep it going until I can post tomorrow ( ;

J.M. Briggs


----------



## Ballistics

3/10 - Boots are distracting, it's crooked, dislike the intentional grain. 




Cube Revisited by The Photo Major, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Great photo that shows skill with lighting and timing. My only adjustment would be to not have the reflection of the glass on the surface below it, and maybe find a way to get rid of the stray bits of blue tint on portions of the glass (I suspect from lighting), they are a bit distracting. Overall though, a fantastic photo that I would rate at 9/10. Half a point off for the aforementioned issues, and half a point simply because theres no such thing as a perfect photo.


----------



## PapaMatt

Compaq said:


> Maybe we'll be able to get a nice, long thread.... maybe even longer than SabrinaO's threads :lmao: The last one clocked in on over 8 pages, I believe
> 
> I'll start with a picture I took not long too ago. I thought it was sort of funny. I was out practising panning, and got this relatively sharp shot of an electric vehicle with an old man inside  Straight out of the camera.
> 
> 
> Who gave you the right to take my picture:lmao: Just a joke.
> 
> Nice photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7362 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## JMBriggs

I really love this! It has a little bit too much space at the top I think... 9/10


----------



## greybeard

I give it a 7.5



Mavica by GREYBEARD12, on Flickr


----------



## blackrose89

greybeard said:


> I give it a 7.5
> 
> Mavica by GREYBEARD12, on Flickr


I'd give a 5/10

Lone feather by blackrose1981, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

Really like this one. Nice DoF, sharp and the colours are not too saturated. 8/10.


----------



## Starskream666

A powerful moment but looks underexposed and the background is pretty boring, with the colours of the chimps they're just camouflaged, doesn't jump out at me for such a big expression on the chimps faces.
6/10




Spit Fiyah by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## Starskream666

lalabump


----------



## Ediacol

I like the idea, I think the main subject is a little bit on the soft side, I would have liked to have seen it a little sharper just because the subject it's self is pretty rough.. looks like those shoes have been through alot lol. 8/10

Here is mine, second day with DSLR so, def no professional here : ) It's the ceiling at the library, you would be able to tell that if we didn't have such an ugly sky today, figures.. Arizona has the most amazing skies and as soon as I get a real camera.. the sky goes white.


----------



## jowensphoto

Crisp, clear, seemingly well-exposed... no real composition though, and it feels uninspired. I give 6.5/10


----------



## ccote321

Personally I would have taken out a few of those cracked and dirty m&ms if possible and tried not to crop out that very top part of the spoon. Other than that, nice job 7.5/10

I just got my first DSLR (canon 40d) and took this shot in my backyard yesterday. Used a bit of photoshop to remove some dust from the flower and tweak some of the levels slightly to get the black background (which also removed the stem, although I feel it looks sort of interesting without it).




Calla Lily alone by ccote321, on Flickr


----------



## Ethang

^ I really like your photo, however I feel that with the plainer color of the flower this photo would be better with a real background instead of just black, 7/10.
Here's mine-



DSC_0520 by Ethang13, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

7/10 Love black and white! 


The Distillery Historic District #2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

24-70 mm f/2.8
Shot at 70 mm
Manual exposure, 1/250 sec, f/2.8, ISO 640


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

8.5/10  Nice treatment, Good composition, but I would have liked to see the lines from the wall more uniform.




Electric City by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

9.5/10 very nice photo, I love the low light, plus the glow.  Looks great!


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

6/10. The snake has some interesting color, but I find the background not interesting enough in the way that it does not contrast the color of the snake. Also I took some points away for the harsh shadows.





Lined Up by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

^^ 5/10, though I get the picture, aside from the main focal point, the rest is a bit distracting. My eye quickly jumps to the building in the background...  Also don't really like the black and white, maybe would be a bit better to see the birds color


----------



## Parker219

Frank568 said:


> Rate how exactly? What are the criteria for determining the rating?



Personal opinion really. 

For example, I would have given that seagull photo a 9 outta 10. Really cool execution.


----------



## R3d

3/10  It just looks like a quick snapshot.  




DSC07877 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

4/10, Maybe making the other players ghost would make this shot a little more something, I don't know what else to say about it, just not really something i can go WOW at..


----------



## raaskohx10

7/10. looks little dark. Composition is fine.
Here is mine:
Aperture f/0.0001 (fake)


----------



## Ethang

^ I dunno, while I like the glow and the interestingness of the plant, the shadows/ window? to the left distract me. 6/10. 



DSC_0358 by Ethang13, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

8/10. Kind of dull in the color department but not a bad composition.





Arashiyama Bamboo Forest by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------

